# New Layout Status



## Guest

It has been a long drawn out process with issues related to high water in the brook, setback requirements and contractors who have too much work to be bothered with smaller jobs. We finally decided if we were to ever make progress towards a new layout, we would have to do the following.

View attachment 360761


We devised a five phase plan to accomplish our goal for a new layout.

*Phase I:*

When we downsized a year and a half ago, it was necessary to rent a storage unit to hold all of our stuff that we had to make room for or get rid of when we had the opportunity to sort it all out. That included our train collection. Phase I was designed to finally get out of the storage unit and take the time to sort it all out and vacate surplus items. We moved everything into our garage. That was accomplished in one week and was a big job.

*Phase II:*

Build display shelves for some of our trains in the house. This allowed us to enjoy them and remove many that were being stored. Good move as it turned out. We have several train sets now on display.

*Phase III:*

We were allowed to extend the width of our current garage by eight feet. So we decided to use this space to build storage attached to the left side of the garage. This would provide for necessary storage for what we decided to keep (of course most of the train items). It is 8 ft. by 20 ft. and we did all of the work and finished the new storage a week ago.

View attachment 360769


*Phase IV:*

This is our current phase and we are now converting the garage into our new train room. We are doing most of the work except the electrical portion, drywall, and heat/ac. Our target to finish this phase is by Thanksgiving Day.

*Phase V:*

Build the new layout in new digs. No target set yet for completion. We are in no rush and want to take our time doing it to perfection. It will have two parts, Christmas in the City and the Polar Express. It will be about 2/3 the size of our previous layout, but both themes we have selected will be bigger than before. This should be a totally fun project. 

Most of the really hard work is behind us now. So we are enjoying the work on the two last Phases. We will keep you all posted with our progress.


----------



## Lee Willis

Great plan. Nothing is a much fun as building a new layout.


----------



## towdog

Is the track plan the same as the one you posted some months ago? The one on the brown paper with several peninsulas? I really liked that plan and thought it would be both striking and easy to work on.


----------



## Traindiesel

Brian, best of luck with construction of the new layout! I know you’ve got it all planned very well and it’ll look beautiful. 

Will the new railroad have a name?


----------



## PW Trains

The shed looks great, I'm sure the layout will too! Best of luck with Phase IV & V.


----------



## Mark Boyce

Brian, I have been wondering how things were going towards getting the new layout started in the new place. Thank you for the update. I will look forward to seeing your progress.
It was nice to finally meet you face to face at York!


----------



## Jeff T

They say it's a good thing when a plan comes together. This is proof positive!!


----------



## Bill Webb

You and Elizabeth have really been pushing. Are you doing the insulation or is that already done?

Polar Express making practice runs before Christmas! The elves are tired of being cooped up.

Looks as if this is the beginning of the "New Layout" thread.


----------



## Guest

Brilliant! Nobody ever plans for storage when they build a layout. It's always an afterthought that ends up with boxes jammed under the table blocking access. Your storage section looks great and will free up so much space in the main layout section. Great plan!

I can't wait to see the final layout but would love to see photos of the layout in progress. Have fun!

Emile


----------



## Guest

It sounds like you're making excellent progress, Brian. The fun part is about to begin. Yippee!


----------



## Craignor

Brian,

Glad to hear of your progress!


----------



## rdmtgm

What a great plan! I am sure that kind of organized thinking is going to pay off with a great layout!!
Randy


----------



## BFI66

Sounds very well thought out! Good luck and have fun!

-Pete


----------



## PatKn

Brian,
Thanks for posting this update. I, like many other MTF forumites, am anxious to see how your new layout progresses. Please keep us informed and provide pictures of this masterpiece in progress. We can all learn from your and Elizabeth's artistic talent.


----------



## seayakbill

building a new layout is a challenge but also very rewarding. Have a great time building it Brian.

Bill


----------



## Spence

It's been a long time coming but finally there's progress on your new layout. I have no doubt in my mind that your plan will be successful the way you've planned. :thumbsup:


----------



## bluecomet400

Way to go, Brian & Elizabeth!!:appl::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Wood

bluecomet400 said:


> Way to go, Brian & Elizabeth!!:appl::smilie_daumenpos:


Ditto, Ditto, Ditto. 

Every cloud has a silver lining, Brian & Elizabeth will not quit until they find it!!!

Good Luck Team Vaill


----------



## Pebo

Brian.......looking forward to future reports and pics!

Peter


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You're working your little fingers to the bone, looking forward to progress reports!


----------



## DennyM

PatKn said:


> Brian,
> Thanks for posting this update. I, like many other MTF forumites, am anxious to see how your new layout progresses. Please keep us informed and provide pictures of this masterpiece in progress. We can all learn from your and Elizabeth's artistic talent.


Pat speaks for me as well.


----------



## Guest

*"You're working your little fingers to the bone"*

You have that right, John. We are doing our best to get all of the outside work done on the garage before it really gets cold. I removed the side garage entry door yesterday, and despite heavy rain today, I built a wall unit to close it in and started the exterior siding before the rain really got to me. Should finish this part of the project tomorrow if the rain stops. The overhead garage door comes out next week and then I can finish closing in the garage with a new wall unit and door shortly thereafter. 

The electrician is coming the end of next week to do the rough wiring so I have to push to get things done. 

We are making very good progress in getting the train room ready. Phase IV is well underway.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Sounds like you're going at a good pace.


----------



## Guest

I think so, John. We are doing our best. Heavy rain today, so I worked on an inside shelf project to display Seasons Bay. We can't use this village in out new layout, but like it a lot, so we have a nice 17 ft. shelf to display it on.


----------



## Bill Webb

We saw regular screw in LED bulbs at York to replace what you have with Dept 56. They were $2 each. Looked to be like they came from an online company we have used for Christmas lights. You might want to check out.

Season's Bay is really pretty.


----------



## Guest

Bill, I am replacing all of the D56 lighting with Evans Design LED lighting. I can light sixty D56 buildings with just one ac adapter. And, never have to replace another bulb. 

I used most of the D56 lighting for the shelf layouts in the house and have enough replacement bulbs to never have to buy one again.

I now have to test me "straw" system with the Evans Designs lights.


----------



## BobS

Brian, I replaced all my D56 incandescent bulbs with direct replacement LED bulbs I found on eBay at about 50 cents per bulb. 110 volts and .05 watts per bulb.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the info, Bob.


----------



## Mark Boyce

That sounds easy, Bob!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laz57

Nice progress BRIAN!!!:smilie_daumenpos:
Remember measure twice cut once. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Guest

I have been working well on the measurements, Laz. Very little waste material. 

Sure made great progress last week. Electrician coming this week to do the rough wiring, new garage metal roof going on, and the overhead garage door is also being removed. Should be all closed up for just inside work be the end of this week.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'll bet you're getting wet real soon now!


----------



## DennyM

Just looked at the radar. Everybody is getting it over there. 

https://radar.weather.gov/Conus/northeast_loop.php


----------



## bluecomet400

We've had a very mild fall here in Maine, but cold and snow will be here soon. I have no doubt that Brian & Elizabeth will have everything buttoned-up so they can spend the winter in their new train room building the layout. 


John


----------



## Mark Boyce

Thanks Denny! Looks like it is finally going to leave us here in Northwest Pennsylvania. My wife thought it was snowing just before dark, but it was a fine mist in the headlights.

John, It's been mild here in Northwest Pennsylvania all summer and then fall. Not hot in summer, not cold in fall. The bulk of the leaves still haven't fallen even with this weekend's rain. Very strange for end of October.


----------



## Bill Webb

PTC we are sending you a nice quiet 55+ knot storm courtesy of the OBX Gulf Stream weather creator. You should enjoy it sometime tomorrow. I am looking at a projected 50 knots coming onto the coast. Don't venture offshore... 64+ knots predicted there. That's Cat one hurricane winds.

This is the system that I sent you info on Thursday that started off in Nicaragua.

Hope that you are closed in.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

We still have a ton of leaves on the trees here as well, I'm holding off for the final blowing until most are down. I've already done it twice, and I'm getting tired of it!


----------



## DennyM

Mark Boyce said:


> Thanks Denny! Looks like it is finally going to leave us here in Northwest Pennsylvania. My wife thought it was snowing just before dark, but it was a fine mist in the headlights.
> 
> John, It's been mild here in Northwest Pennsylvania all summer and then fall. Not hot in summer, not cold in fall. The bulk of the leaves still haven't fallen even with this weekend's rain. Very strange for end of October.


We had rain and light snow yesterday morning here in the mid-West. Then cleared up that afternoon.


----------



## santafe158

BobS said:


> Brian, I replaced all my D56 incandescent bulbs with direct replacement LED bulbs I found on eBay at about 50 cents per bulb. 110 volts and .05 watts per bulb.


I can understand Brian using Evan's design LED's for a permanent display, but for temporary use I also purchased those bulbs for use in my village buildings on my temporary layout. They work great for the price and will hopefully save me from having to replace bulbs too often in the future. Eliminating a lot of the heat from incandescent bulbs on the layout was another goal of mine that seems to have worked.


----------



## Guest

Despite the power outage last week, progress on Phase IV has been made. The new train structure got a new metal roof and the overhead garage door was removed. 

As soon as the power came back on Saturday, I was back to construction. Built the wall unit to replace the space left by removing the overhead door, installed the new exterior train room door, and today the ceiling insulation was installed. We are now closed in from the weather and all that is left for exterior work is to paint the new wall and install the trim boards. If we have good weather tomorrow, that will be our priority. Then it is all interior work. 

Electrician is coming next Monday and then I can insulate the sidewalls. We are pushing to finish the interior work this month so that I can start the benchwork.

We have accomplished a lot on Phase IV in a short amount of time.


----------



## Spence

Great progress Brian. I expect to see all the construction finished and the layout started by the time I get back. Best of luck going forward.


----------



## Wood

PCT - A man on a mission! You amaze me Brian.


----------



## balidas

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Despite the power outage last week, progress on Phase IV has been made. The new train structure got a new metal roof and the overhead garage door was removed.
> 
> As soon as the power came back on Saturday, I was back to construction. Built the wall unit to replace the space left by removing the overhead door, installed the new exterior train room door, and today the ceiling insulation was installed. We are now closed in from the weather and all that is left for exterior work is to paint the new wall and install the trim boards. If we have good weather tomorrow, that will be our priority. Then it is all interior work.
> 
> Electrician is coming next Monday and then I can insulate the sidewalls. We are pushing to finish the interior work this month so that I can start the benchwork.
> 
> We have accomplished a lot on Phase IV in a short amount of time.


That is a lot! Good going! It's nice when you can get into a flow & get things done.


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys, we are both excited about getting the trains running again and working on the scenery which is also very important to us. We have so many improvements that we are planning that will make the new layout a one of a kind.

Can't wait to have an MTF lobster outing next summer.


----------



## BFI66

Looking forward to the updates!

-Pete


----------



## DennyM

Sounds like your plan is coming together. I'm excited for you.


----------



## PatKn

Great progress, Brian.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Boy, you have a lot of energy Brian, I hope you save some for the Spring York Meet!


----------



## laz57

Way to go BRIAN:appl:. We got snow this afternoon here about an inch on the lawns, nothing on the roads. 
I was wondering how are you heating the garage/train building?


----------



## Craignor

Lobster outing!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Webb

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## davidone

Looks like your finally getting your new layout started and it should be something to see. Good luck and can't wait to see the progress. 

Dave


----------



## bluecomet400

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Despite the power outage last week, progress on Phase IV has been made. The new train structure got a new metal roof and the overhead garage door was removed.
> 
> As soon as the power came back on Saturday, I was back to construction. Built the wall unit to replace the space left by removing the overhead door, installed the new exterior train room door, and today the ceiling insulation was installed. We are now closed in from the weather and all that is left for exterior work is to paint the new wall and install the trim boards. If we have good weather tomorrow, that will be our priority. Then it is all interior work.
> 
> Electrician is coming next Monday and then I can insulate the sidewalls. We are pushing to finish the interior work this month so that I can start the benchwork.
> 
> We have accomplished a lot on Phase IV in a short amount of time.


Brian shared some of his contractor negotiation skills with me last week over lunch. Glad to hear that garage door is gone, Brian!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest

It feels wonderful to have finished all of the exterior work relative to this project. The replacement wall and door where the overhead garage door resided looks great. It is no longer a garage, it is now the TRAIN BUILDING. It is now turning seasonably cold in the north country, so this part of the project was completed so that I don't have to wear gloves and ear muffs. 

I am now in a hold pattern until next Monday when our electrician comes to do the rough wiring. Then it is on to insulating the side walls (the ceiling is now done) and installing the walls and ceiling materials. 

We are still hoping to finish Phase IV by Thanksgiving Day. Then we can get down to the business of building the new layout.


----------



## highvoltage

gunrunnerjohn said:


> We still have a ton of leaves on the trees here as well, I'm holding off for the final blowing until most are down. I've already done it twice, and I'm getting tired of it!


Just think, this is the last year you'll have to do that.


----------



## highvoltage

Passenger Train Collector said:


> It feels wonderful to have finished all of the exterior work relative to this project. The replacement wall and door where the overhead garage door resided looks great. It is no longer a garage, it is now the TRAIN BUILDING. It is now turning seasonably cold in the north country, so this part of the project was completed so that I don't have to wear gloves and ear muffs.
> 
> I am now in a hold pattern until next Monday when our electrician comes to do the rough wiring. Then it is on to insulating the side walls (the ceiling is now done) and installing the walls and ceiling materials.
> 
> We are still hoping to finish Phase IV by Thanksgiving Day. Then we can get down to the business of building the new layout.


A man with a plan, sounds good. Lobster dinner? Wow. :appl:


----------



## Guest

*Lobster dinner? Wow.*

Think ahead, summer 2018 and only a short drive from DE, or better yet, a quick flight from BWI or PHL.


----------



## Guest

Front exterior closed in and ready to go.

View attachment 366793


----------



## Spence

Brian; how are you going to heat the building?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Spence said:


> Brian; how are you going to heat the building?


And cool it, but I guess heat is more important in Maine!


----------



## DennyM

It looks great Brian.


----------



## Wood

Nice job PTC! It's going to be great.


----------



## laz57

Good Job BRIAN:appl:!!!!!

I was thinking maybe wood, or pellet stove or LP, or maybe electric? I'd split wood for you in August in return for a Lobsta roll?


----------



## Guest

In terms of heating and cooling (not used much here), we are installing a *heat pump*. The inside of the building will be well insulated (the ceiling is already done) and I am just waiting for the electrician to finish the rough wiring on Monday and then I will do the sidewalls. This is the most efficient system that I have found that does not take up any floor space with a reasonable amount of energy use.

The HVAC contractor suggests that I finish the carpentry work like building the benchwork that produces sawdust before the unit is activated. Apparently the heat pump will suck it in. So I will use a portable heater while finishing the benchwork. Should only be a few days of inconvenience.


----------



## Jeff T

Get those long johns on Brian!! Cold enough here today...


----------



## Guest

Jeff, days like today make me very happy the outside work is done. Thirty degrees as a high and winds at 25-30 MPH. Really cold here today.

Now we have to finish the interior work so that we can get heat inside.


----------



## Zeke

Looks great! You're making steady progress.


----------



## bluecomet400

Looks great, Brian!!:smilie_daumenpos::appl:


----------



## highvoltage

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *Lobster dinner? Wow.*
> 
> Think ahead, summer 2018 and only a short drive from DE, or better yet, a quick flight from BWI or PHL.


Well, we like to drive and we'll be in the market for a new van next spring. I mentioned this to the missus and she commented that maybe we can see some lighthouses while we're up there! Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Guest

*"Well, we like to drive and we'll be in the market for a new van next spring. I mentioned this to the missus and she commented that maybe we can see some lighthouses while we're up there! Sounds like a plan!"*

Good for you HV. We would love to have you come and visit us. Lots of Lighthouses for you to visit as well.


----------



## Steamfan77

Things are coming together nicely Brian. You and Elizabeth are making it happen! Good luck...

Andy


----------



## Guest

Andy, our electrician arrives in the morning to do the rough wiring. We are excited that we have reached this point. Now I can get serious about finishing the interior work.

Won't be long before we are at the benchwork phase. We continue to go over ideas for improving upon our last effort. It seems that everyday, we come up with a new idea. Exciting times to get the creative juices flowing again.


----------



## DennyM

I'm getting kinda excited for you Brian.


----------



## ogaugeguy

Passenger Train Collector said:


> ...Won't be long before we are at the benchwork phase. We continue to go over ideas for improving upon our last effort. It seems that everyday, we come up with a new idea. Exciting times to get the creative juices flowing again.


Brian, you're obviously someone very skilled using tools and adept at construction. So, my question is, while quite a few folks here have made the move to eliminate benchwork building and instead assemble pre-fab Mianne benchwork, will you do likewise or will you once again build your own benchwork?


----------



## Guest

The last thing that I am is a skilled carpenter. I did all of the work with two power drills/screw drivers and a saw. My profession was strictly related to being in an office. Sometimes necessity is the best teacher.

Benchwork, that's no big deal to me. 2/4's and plywood, very simple. *Very strong and cost effective.* I would not go another route. as I get what I want.


----------



## DennyM

Passenger Train Collector said:


> The last thing that I am is a skilled carpenter. I did all of the work with two power drills/screw drivers and a saw. My profession was strictly related to being in an office. Sometimes necessity is the best teacher.
> 
> Benchwork, that's no big deal to me. 2/4's and plywood, very simple. *Very strong and cost effective.* I would not go another route. as I get what I want.


Same here Brain. I've never built anything before in my life until I built my layout. I have a DVD that tutored me while I was building it and every time I need to add on I refer to the video.


----------



## Guest

Big day today. Our electrician arrived at 8:00 AM this morning and went straight to work. We now have the wiring completed ready for the finish work. He and his helper did a terrific job. We got our first snow of the season today to add to the festivities.

Tomorrow I will start to insulate the sidewalls. 

View attachment 368305


----------



## Traindiesel

I loved doing train layout work when it was snowing outside! Especially before Christmas. I'd put a stack of Christmas LP records on the automatic turntable and work away!

Now I play them through my iPod.


----------



## bluecomet400

Traindiesel said:


> I loved doing train layout work when it was snowing outside! Especially before Christmas. I'd put a stack of Christmas LP records on the automatic turntable and work away!
> 
> Now I play them through my iPod.



Toy train weather is upon us here in the great state of Maine. Since we live only about an hour's drive from Brian & Elizabeth, I hope we get to see the progress first-hand.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's an hour's ride in good weather, but all day in a blizzard!


----------



## Guest

Got that right, John.


----------



## DennyM

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's an hour's ride in good weather, but all day in a blizzard!


Nothing like driving in whiteout conditions.


----------



## Guest

I went out to the train building this morning and as soon as I opened the door, boy was it cold, very cold. I realized that it was just too plain cold to spend any amount of time working on the finish portion of this Phase. A solution had to be found. 

After a little research for portable heaters, it appeared to me that a 40,000 BTU portable infrared propane heater that attached to a 20 lb. tank was the best option. We then went to Home Depot that we seem to often frequent lately to pick up the insulation for the sidewalls, and I quickly found these heaters. So we went home with one and I was anxious to give it a test drive. WOW, what a difference. After just a few minutes, I could have worked without a jacket and it was very cold outside. Another hurdle out of the way.

Started the insulation of the sidewalls that went very well. With linted time with all the errands we ran today, I got 3/4 of a long wall done. Now that is progress.

Tomorrow, keep working to finish the insulation phase.


----------



## PatKn

Stay warm, Brian.


----------



## highvoltage

Passenger Train Collector said:


> ...After a little research for portable heaters, it appeared to me that a 40,000 BTU portable infrared propane heater that attached to a 20 lb. tank was the best option...


Those are nice.  Did a quick calculation; 20 lb. of propane contains 430,720 BTUs of energy. If you ran your heater wide open it would last for about 11 hrs. Of course at that point you'd have a sauna.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Just remember that you need proper ventilation for a propane heater, I'd hate to be reading about some train guy in Maine that succumbed to CO poisoning building a train layout!


----------



## empire builder

PTC can you possibly share photos of progress of finishing interior work on new train room?
as to the cold in train room do you have your Rudolf Nose on 

I always enjoy reading about your Layout Progress Past and Present. I need to look back in this thread see if a layout plan has been posted. good luck on getting interior work done.


----------



## Guest

You are so correct, John. I open the exterior door frequently. It will become a bigger problem now that the insulation has been installed and the room closes in. But the good thing now is the heater only has to be used for brief periods as the room heats up quickly.

Hard to get good interior photos right now. It is pretty dark since the electrician tore out all of the old wiring and lighting. I have one active new outlet with limited lighting right now. That will change soon, so I will post photos as soon as I can.


----------



## PW Trains

Brian,

Sounds like you are taking the bull by the horns and getting the job done quickly.

Best of luck!

Paul


----------



## Guest

Paul, we have had so many delays waiting for contractors and having to meet wetlands requirements, this project would have never got done if we had not taken the bull by the horns.

Yes, Phase IV is moving quickly towards completion. Our electrician was key to getting things moving and he was more than accommodating. The insulation is done and next is the wall coverings that I will start next. Should take a couple of days and then it is on to the ceiling. I have a deadline to finish the walls and ceiling as our electrician will be here a week from Monday to complete his work. Then it is just the flooring to install and I can start the benchwork.


----------



## Spence

Boy you are moving right along which only proves the old adage "that if you want something done right, do it yourself"
Can't wait to see photos of the progress.


----------



## PW Trains

Spence said:


> Boy you are moving right along which only proves the old adage "that if you want something done right, do it yourself"
> Can't wait to see photos of the progress.



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Guest

Yup, we are moving quickly to finish Phase IV. Heck, we have a layout to build.

I will post some photos as soon a we have some better light.


----------



## laz57

WOW BRIAN. I just looked it 38 days til Christmas. Will the North Pole be in business?


----------



## Guest

*"WOW BRIAN. I just looked it 38 days til Christmas. Will the North Pole be in business?"*

For sure Christmas, 2018. Probably will have a test train running on this part of the layout by then, though. Better yet, Laz & Pam's vacation to Maine summer, 2018.


----------



## Guest

It sounds like you're making really good progress, Brian. Almost done with phase IV. Yippee!


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Joe. This was a really good week for progress. Had to wait for a delivery of materials to Home Depot, so hopefully tomorrow we can pick up the wall products. I have to get this and the ceiling finished by a week from Monday.

The heat pump firm came today to finish their part of the wiring and plumbing for the heat pump. So things are good for completion of Phase IV. It seems like it was just yesterday when Elizabeth and I sat down and laid out our the plans for this project.


----------



## Jeff T

Heat is a major milestone in my book! Trains are no fun if your freezing your backside! :thumbsup:

Is your snow gone?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Glad to hear the heat pump is being finished, that way you can get rid of the propane heater and live a long and useful life in your new train room!


----------



## Guest

Me too, John. Very accommodating firm. They worked closely with my electrician ON MY SCHEDULE and came yesterday as soon as they were aware that I was ready to finish the walls. 

When I use the propane heater, I do ventilate well. I could not have made the progress I have so far this week without it. It works like a charm. As the insulation went up, I only had to run it for a few minutes to make it a comfortable working environment. Great find!


----------



## laz57

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"WOW BRIAN. I just looked it 38 days til Christmas. Will the North Pole be in business?"*
> 
> For sure Christmas, 2018. Probably will have a test train running on this part of the layout by then, though. Better yet, Laz & Pam's vacation to Maine summer, 2018.


We can't wait to see it, and both of you next summer. We will be there first week in August, so you have time until then.


----------



## Guest

We will make this a wonderful time, Laz. After all, Minnie has to meet Cooper and Bailee.


----------



## Guest

Last week was zero productivity for the new train room. Family came for Thanksgiving week, so as much as I was chomping at the bit, the progress had to wait. 

I was back at it this past Sunday. Just before Thanksgiving week, I had finished insulating the building. So I started the week with the ceiling project. I had to be inventive as the spacing between the ceiling joists would not support drywall. I decided to use pine ship lap planks that are fairly lightweight and did not sag between the joists. This sure has been a labor intensive project. In total, I will use about 120 8 ft. planks when I finish this project tomorrow. Up and down the ladder all day and working over your head is not fun. But, it sure looks good! Anyway, a coat of clear urethane and I can put this project in the win column. 

Next project is finishing the walls. Won't be long now before I can start beguiling the benchwork.


----------



## Chugman

Sounds good, Brian. You have had more than your share of problems and issues getting your train room done, but I have no doubt that it will be worth it. I am anxious for pictures and seeing your new layout become a reality. I know based on past experience that there is now way that I will get mine done before you do yours, but at least I am in the race again.

Congratulations on your picture in CTT, it looks great.

Art


----------



## Guest

Thanks Art. We have so many ideas to be incorporated into the new layout that it will take us some time. But there will be two of us working on this project and that helps a lot. Elizabeth is an "idea factory" and she likes to get it done. She is anxious to start painting the backdrops.

Went to Home Depot today and picked up the remainder of the supplies to finish the interior of the train room. Twenty 4x8 sheets of bead board for the walls. While we were unloading the truck she reminded me that this was pretty good for a lady who just turned 80. She gets more done than many others half her age. If things go well, the interior will be finished next week.


----------



## BFI66

Sounds like you got a wonderful partner! Getting that layout in running shape should be the ultimate Christmas gift!

-Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Boy, 80 years old and and still muscling 4x8 sheets of stuff around, pretty impressive! Way to go Elizabeth, you go girl!


----------



## Lee Willis

Wow guys. Way to go.


----------



## Guest

*"Getting that layout in running shape should be the ultimate Christmas gift!"
*

Pete, you could not be more correct.


----------



## Spence

Superman & Supergirl combine their strengths to build a train room & layout. :appl::appl:


----------



## PatKn

Way to go Brian and Elizabeth. :appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Guest

You guys make a good team, getting a lot done and having fun.


----------



## Lehigh74

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Went to Home Depot today and picked up the remainder of the supplies to finish the interior of the train room. Twenty 4x8 sheets of bead board for the walls. While we were unloading the truck she reminded me that this was pretty good for a lady who just turned 80. She gets more done than many others half her age. If things go well, the interior will be finished next week.


I suspect someone half her age could keep up, but I can tell you for a fact I know a man that is 65/80 her age that would be ready for a nap after unloading twenty 4X8 sheets of bead board.


----------



## Jeff T

Brian, you and your bride continue to amaze me! :appl:


----------



## empire builder

you both are amazing! sounds like the work will soon turn to the fun part of creating the layout benchwork. I will assume the last contractor you used to create the first polar express benchwork not doing any benchwork this time?
were you able to save the archways from last build or not usable this time round?
can't wait to see photos of completed garage/trainroom prior to benchwork. have things progressed to where all electrical is done and lighting and so on are now functional?

thanks for all the updates


----------



## Guest

EB, we are building the benchwork. Actually, it will be a fairly simple project. I already have some of the 2x4's I need for this project.

Our electrician is waiting for me to finish the ceiling and walls so that he can activate the lighting and wall outlets. Everything in the train room has new wiring and fixtures that have already been tied back to our circuit box in the house as well as one in the train room.I have one activated outlet now for construction purposes. Should be ready for him later this week. Then we can get the flooring done. 

Next station, benchwork (Phase V).


----------



## Guest

Finally finished the ceiling project yesterday with the last coat of urethane. Took me a week to get this one done.

Today Elizabeth and I started the wall project. We got one long wall done before we called it a day. Both tired but we did make progress. 

The benchwork is getting closer with each passing day.

View attachment 376554


----------



## DMASSO

Well done. I wish I had your ambition. Looking great.


----------



## DennyM

Wow Brian, you and Elizabeth are really going to town on the train room.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Don. We like to think that this helps keep us young. We are both very anxious to start building the new layout. Sure is an incentive for us.


----------



## Guest

Very nice work on the ceiling, Brian. You are getting close to finishing this phase.


----------



## empire builder

3 walls to victory! after all this is done I think you both will have earned a drink of choice to celebrate.
ceiling looks nice are those twist ties hanging from ceiling har har


----------



## Jeff T

Heck Brian, my tool pouch is in the garage and union pins are still on my old work jacket. That project would have been fun!!

Nice going!!


----------



## Guest

EB, the wires hanging from the ceiling are for LED overhead lighting. As soon as we are done with the walls, our electrician will be back to install them and activate the wall outlets. We sure look forward to good lighting as we are now working with a 100 watt bulb.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You're making truly amazing progress, can't wait to see what you create in there.


----------



## cole226

Great progress! You will have trains on the rails, if only for testing, before long. :appl:


----------



## Guest

More progress today on the wall project. Back wall done and 80% of the other long wall. We should finish installing all of the bead board panels by tomorrow. 

We put a lot of thought as to what would work best for us on the walls. Since the whole layout will be a winter theme, white bead board seemed to be an excellent option. With every panel that goes up, this decision is proving to be a good one. It brightens the room tremendously and we both can see now that it is a perfect choice to compliment the backdrops Elizabeth will paint. Sure nice when a plan comes together.


----------



## laz57

Nice work on the ceiling BRIAN!!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Laz. We have to be ready for your 2018 summer vacation.


----------



## bluecomet400

laz57 said:


> We can't wait to see it, and both of you next summer. We will be there first week in August, so you have time until then.


Laz, please put is on your list of stops when you're here--we'd love to have you visit and see our trains, and we're a fairly short drive from Brian & Elizabeth. 

John


----------



## Volphin

Your progress thus far is outstanding Brian! My knees are wearing out and I'm very envious that you can pop up and down ladders and wrangle those 4 x 8 sheets with ease! I'm so excited for you and Elizabeth, and wish you both all the best in your new home and also with the new layout.


----------



## laz57

bluecomet400 said:


> Laz, please put is on your list of stops when you're here--we'd love to have you visit and see our trains, and we're a fairly short drive from Brian & Elizabeth.
> 
> John


Sounds like a plan JOHN. This is starting to become a TRAIN VACATION!!!! Two awesome layouts to see in August:smilie_daumenpos:.


----------



## Lehigh74

The ceiling looks nice Brian. What did you use to apply the polyurethane? Brush? Pad?


----------



## Guest

I used a brush, Lehigh.


----------



## Traindiesel

This passenger train just keeps on a-rollin'! It's so much fun building a railroad empire! I can't wait to get started on mine.


----------



## Guest

Not a lot of progress yesterday as I felt crummy, so we quit when we ran out of materials. It was back to Home Depot this morning to get the supplies needed for the ceiling and walls, mostly trim pieces. We had one damaged bead board panel when HD loaded the original order and we needed one more. So we finished installing all of the wall panels and we now have the official "white room". I also started to install the crown molding where the ceiling meets the walls.

Tomorrow should be a good day for progress.


----------



## bluecomet400

Looks great, Brian!! You're about to surpass me--and I started my layout long before you started yours. Time to get busy!!


----------



## Wood

bluecomet400 said:


> Looks great, Brian!! You're about to surpass me--and I started my layout long before you started yours. Time to get busy!!


John, We don't stand a chance up against two 80 year old go getters. I just humbly rationalize my failures to being a working stiff....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I don't know where this pair gets their energy, but they sure have it!


----------



## DennyM

I know guys in their 20's and 30's that don't have Brian and Elizabeth's spunk.


----------



## Guest

Got a viral infection that put me on the sidelines for the past couple of days. I felt better today, so it was back to work. First task was to finish the crown molding. Sure improves the wall where it meets the ceiling. Success.

Then it was on to a milestone as *I got to start part of Phase V*. I needed to install the screw plate around the walls so that I can finish the trim strips for the bead board panels. Got one long wall for the PE part of the layout finished. As soon as I finish the screw plates, I can finish the balance of the trim work and our electrician can finish his part of this project.


----------



## cole226

glad to here your feeling better. 

congrats on another milestone.

stay on top of the illness. Christmas is getting to close to be sick.

:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest

Thanks Cole. knocked me on my rear end for a couple of days. Much better today and had a full meal tonight. Got to get ready for tomorrow in the train room. 

I noticed tonight for the first time it has that new room smell. Probably all of the finish wood I am now using, but in any event, it finally is coming together as a train room.


----------



## cole226

maybe the sniffer is working better too! 

just can't beat that _NEW_ smell.  wood, trains, cars


----------



## dlbraly

That time of year, glad your feeling better.
stay warm


----------



## Guest

I am glad to hear you are feeling better, Brian.


----------



## empire builder

glad to hear your back to better health again 
so when is the electrician coming back to finish his part so you have real lighting to work inside your new train room?

in reality how long has this taken including moving in to new home?

2018 looks to be a good year for you both building the layout and we as observers as you go along creating the new layout.


----------



## Guest

EB, our electrician will be back as soon as I finish the trim work. Should be some time this week as I want to finish my part by tomorrow. I did run into a small problem when I started the screw plate for the benchwork. The wall switch for the interior lighting and the outside lanterns is too low (normal height for most applications), but the benchwork at this point will be 48" high. Simple fix, move it up about 6". I will have to fix the wall panel and raise it as the hole for the switch has to move with this change. Small patch below that will be under the benchwork, so no big deal. 

We ran into all kinds of wetland issues because of a brook, so most of the 21 months we have been here was lost. We finally got the project off the ground so to speak in mid September, so a lot of progress has been made since then. We also ditched unreliable contractors that also held us up and used existing resources to make this happen. 

We were rewarded with our efforts as the first part of benchwork construction began yesterday. Good stuff as it is now getting exciting.


----------



## laz57

Way to go BRIAN:smilie_daumenpos:, with the start of your bench work. Glad to hear you are better too. Remeber slow and steady wins the race. Pace yourself.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Craignor

Laz and Brian,

Good advice, one step at a time, try to get something done every day. 

As soon as you can get some track on the floor so you can play a liitle too. Keep it fun.


----------



## Guest

*"As soon as you can get some track on the floor"*

Actually Craig, I did this today. Not to play with but rather to check clearances and measurements. Got a half circle of 0-72 and went to work. The clearances came out pretty much as I expected. Getting track out is a big step forward.


----------



## PatKn

Glad to see you're feeling better, Brian. Sounds like the fun stuff is just starting.


----------



## Guest

One more day for my part for Phase IV. I finished the screw plate around the room today. For half of the room, there are two screw plates as the CIC trains will tunnel under the PE portion of the layout. This project sure came out nicely.

It was then onto trim to cover the seams of the bead board joints. I got half the room done today and should finish the other half tomorrow. Our electrician is next, then flooring, and finally onto Phase V (the last Phase).

Three months ago, it seemed like a long time in coming, but now, it is very close. We both worked hard to get to this point.


----------



## Guest

My part of Phase 4 was completed today. Only part of this phase left is our electrician to finish his part of the project and the flooring. Then it is on to Phase V and the benchwork. The HVAC guys will come back to install the heat pump as soon as I am done with the woodworking and sawdust.

Photos when I wrapped my part a short time ago. Some may refer to the train room as the "white room", and it is sure that, but it fits in nicely with our winter/snow layout.

View attachment 379618


View attachment 379626


View attachment 379634


----------



## PatKn

Looks like a great space, Brian. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Wood

Brian, That is beautiful!!! Love the ceiling, what a unique touch that gives. The bead board gives you a consistent backdrop. Very nice job. Great progress. On to Phase V.


----------



## Chugman

It is looking great, Brian. I agree that the white walls will be a perfect backdrop for your PE layout.

Art


----------



## PW Trains

Brian,

Great looking train room. You guys did a fine job!


----------



## Spence

The room is looking fantastic. :appl:


----------



## highvoltage

Add me to the list of those waiting to see the final product. Looking good so far.


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys, big day for us to be at this point.


----------



## DennyM

It's looking great Brian.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Another big day today. Our electrician called this morning and they were working in New Hampshire (fairly close by to us) and there was no heat at the job-site. At 3 degrees, it was just too cold to continue. He asked of he could come today to finish our project and, did we have heat? I told him we had that covered and they would be toasty warm. Like Santa, when they arrived, they went straight to work. The last time they were her it snowed. Today was no exception, but fortunately most of their work was inside except for an exterior outlet and two coach lanterns.

They finished their part of our project to the delight of Elizabeth and I. Let's call this an early Christmas present.

Phase IV is about done except for the flooring. Phase V and benchwork is just around the corner.


----------



## Chugman

That's great Brian! Full speed ahead.

Art


----------



## Guest

Art, that's the mission. Thanks for the before and after photos in another thread. Brought back some very happy memories at your layout.


----------



## dlbraly

progress is a good feeling.


----------



## Spence

Sounds like your all done with sub contractors (electrical) and now it’s all up to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

One left, Spence. The HVAC guys to install the heat pump as soon as I am done with the benchwork. They have already installed the piping and related electrical work. In and out the same day. This work is slated for early January.

However this will not hold us up in any way. We have temporary heat that works well and what they have to do is not in our way. It is now fill speed ahead.


----------



## Guest

*WE DID IT!* Finally,* Phase V* has arrived on track # 1, and we made it before the end of the year! Tomorrow we start with the rosin paper phase to trace the track to make sure that my manual track planner works out to be accurate. The track is ready to go, so it will be some hands and knees activity tomorrow. I moved all of the track from the storage unit (made a big dent in what's stored) last week into the house and sorted what I will use for the new layout. 

Then it is on to building the frame for the benchwork. I have already started the framing with screw plates already installed along the walls that will secure the plywood on one side. This should go rather quickly and then we can deck it with plywood. Elizabeth tells me she is ready to go with the white paint. 

Layout progress will start going quickly now. 

I will post some photos in a couple of days.


----------



## cole226

:appl::appl:

watching for pics


----------



## Traindiesel

That’s exciting, Brian! Your progress is firing me up for my layout project. But mine won’t start until later next year.


----------



## Chugman

Congratulations! You have waited a long time for this stage to begin. I wish I was there to help.

Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Traindiesel said:


> That’s exciting, Brian! Your progress is firing me up for my layout project. But mine won’t start until later next year.


We'll have a race, maybe I can actually beat someone to getting my layout up.


----------



## Guest

This is great news, Brian. Starting phase V is an exciting step.


----------



## teledoc

John, You forget, you have to get completely moved first....then you can race to the finish!! Move, unpack, complete all the "Honey Do's", to her satisfaction, then start on the layout. ROFL!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, after looking at the pile of boxes that got moved today, all that has happened is I moved the ball an inch or so up the hill!  It did feel good to get them over there at least. I have the Mianne benchwork boxes laying in the layout area, when I get a chance I'll pop them open and start inventorying what I have and see what I need.


----------



## DennyM

Fantastic Brian! I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## TonyRigby

I’m assuming this is the thread you were referring to, Brian. Correct me if I’m wrong. Thank you!


----------



## Guest

*This is it, Tony.*

Today officially started our last and final (redundant) Phase, V. Got the rosin paper down on the floor to replicate where the benchwork will go. Then we moved the track from the house to the train room. I first worked on the CIC track because the two parallel tracks have the longest runs as they will also go under the PE portion of the layout. This more than doubles the length that the CIC trains will travel. They will appear and then disappear in two areas of the layout that should add interest. This went very well and the actual track used was very close to my master plan. The rosin paper step proved to be very helpful as I have to make a slight increase in the width of the benchwork at the "door" end. Better to know this now.

Tomorrow, it is on to the PE portion. The CIC track that I used to replicate what goes under the PE benchwork will save me a lot of time as I can use most of it for the PE track simulation. This should only take me an hour or two and then it is on to starting the benchwork with confidence as I know all of the track will fit.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Fabforrest

Great way to start the new year!!


----------



## Guest

Thanks Forrest, we wanted so much to start Phase V before the end of the year. We made it and for that, we are very thankful. 

We have used just two contractors for this entire project. Our electrician is terrific and he was so good about working with our schedule. Because of him, we were able to finish Phase IV so that we could start Phase V yesterday. Our HVAC guys have been particularly helpful as well.


----------



## Yellowstone Special

Looks like 2018 will be an exciting year in which we can follow Brian and John's progress on their layouts, hopefully right to completion. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## highvoltage

Passenger Train Collector said:


> ...We have used just two contractors for this entire project. Our electrician is terrific and he was so good about working with our schedule. Because of him, we were able to finish Phase IV so that we could start Phase V yesterday. Our HVAC guys have been particularly helpful as well.


Sounds like you found good subcontractors, glad they worked out for you.


----------



## Guest

It was very frustrating having to deal with subs. I guess that they have too much work with a strong economy to deal with smaller jobs. We realized that this project would never get off the ground if were to continue to wait around for returned calls that never materialized. Their loss.

Along this journey, I found new skills that I would have never attempted before. All good!

Benchwork construction begins today. Hooray.


----------



## dlbraly

Passenger Train Collector said:


> It was very frustrating having to deal with subs. I guess that they have too much work with a strong economy to deal with smaller jobs. We realized that this project would never get off the ground if were to continue to wait around for returned calls that never materialized. Their loss.
> 
> Along this journey, I found new skills that I would have never attempted before. All good!
> 
> Benchwork construction begins today. Hooray.


cool, I look forward to the pictures.


----------



## PatKn

Great news Brian. I'm excited to see your progress as well as John's. Two upcoming layouts started. It will be a fun 2018 watching your progress. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Pat, add Bill & Paula Webb's new layout to the list. *This is going to be an outstanding layout as well.*


----------



## Spence

I'm looking forward to all of these new layouts and lots of photos. I'm living vicariously thru you gus till I get home.


----------



## highvoltage

Spence said:


> I'm looking forward to all of these new layouts and lots of photos. I'm living vicariously thru you guys till I get home.


Trust me, you want to be where you are right now. It's been freakin' cold.


----------



## DennyM

It's 7 degrees here and three feet of snow in my yard and it's still snowing.


----------



## Guest

Finished the rosin paper step yesterday. Took a little longer than I expected, but it was well worth the effort. My width tolerances are tight, so it was important to make absolutely sure that everything will fit once the benchwork is up. Suffice to say, time well spent.

The PE track plan worked out exactly as I had drawn. I was greatly relieved. I finished yesterday by taking up all of the rosin paper and I saved only the portion of it where the CIC trains will tunnel under the PE portion of the layout. I will use it to fit the benchwork for these tracks.

This morning I start with a blank canvas. The train room is cleared, the tools are ready, and the 2x4's are stacked and ready to go.


----------



## highvoltage

Good luck Brian. Sounds like you are well prepared.


----------



## dlbraly

Sounds like progress.

If you get a chance take a picture. I would like to see it.


----------



## empire builder

I popped some popcorn for the next phase of photos of bench work and track work begins!

am sure the shareholders are anticipating the first quarter revenue runs as well as towns people awaiting the railroad to arrive with supplies and possibly new businesses too.

and am sure santa and elves are anxious for new home to be constructed so they can get 2018 toys built and ready for Christmas Eves delivery.


----------



## Guest

EB, love your reply. Yup, Santa is pushing us hard to have the PE ready for Christmas, 2018, particularly since he granted our request to bring the "silver" 115th Anniversary passenger train to the North Pole on Christmas Eve. Not to mention CCT who will do a December, 2018 feature on our layout. No pressure there.

With this in mind, I went straight to work this morning and built the outside rail for the CIC portion of the layout. Tomorrow I will install the stringers and this will finish the frame for this section. Had to quit a little early to make a run to Home Depot for more 2x4's. Hummer will hold only 26 at a time. One more short run and I should be finished with the 2x4's.

The framing should be done by Tuesday and I will post photos. Sure feels good to see the layout take shape.


----------



## Chugman

I better check my portfolio and make sure I'm well represented on Home Depot stock. LOL

Great to see you making progress. Perfect time to be working on it with outdoor activities not very inviting this time of year. I'm sure you don't miss having to go outside to a separate building to run trains anymore.

Art


----------



## Guest

Got a good start this morning and made some progress. The CIC side is framed and ready to deck, and I got a start on the PE side.

Here's what it looks like when I quit for the day. 

View attachment 388842


View attachment 388850


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You are ripping right along Brian, lookin' good!


----------



## c.midland

That's going to be very nice! Great work so far!
If I may ask, does having a deadline help or hinder your progress? That's going to be a big layout, which sounds like it's going to have to be done in mid-summer to get the magazine article done for next Christmas. 

The reason I ask, is my layout began about 10 years ago, and it still isn't finished. The average person couldn't tell it isn't done, but there are some things I don't like, some things that need detailed, etc.

I realize that you've done a great deal of planning, to put it mildly, you're a seasoned layout builder, and retired, but how do keep from rushing a scene? Do you sometimes think you're building the layout for the magazine and not so much for you? Does a deadline add or subtract from you joy of the hobby? 

Please don't take my questions/comments as criticism, they aren't meant to be. Your previous layout was a work of art in my opinion, as I'm sure this one will be, and I can absolutely get the need to move on or redo. Over the years I've seen a lot of great layouts go up, magazine article done, then torn down. Some build new layouts, some feel the article was enough, and don't build another.


----------



## Bill Webb

Great progress. Are the gray looking things on the left wall Velcro to hold the backdrop? I am sure that Elizabeth has at least three projects underway.

This looks like fun.


----------



## Guest

WOW, you've made fabulous progress, Brian. Way to go!


----------



## PatKn

It's great to see the table going up. Now the fun begins. Thanks for posting, Brian.


----------



## seayakbill

Great, solid looking framework. Good base for the layout.

Bill


----------



## Pebo

Nicely done!
Peter


----------



## Guest

*"That's going to be very nice! Great work so far!
If I may ask, does having a deadline help or hinder your progress? That's going to be a big layout, which sounds like it's going to have to be done in mid-summer to get the magazine article done for next Christmas. 

The reason I ask, is my layout began about 10 years ago, and it still isn't finished. The average person couldn't tell it isn't done, but there are some things I don't like, some things that need detailed, etc.

I realize that you've done a great deal of planning, to put it mildly, you're a seasoned layout builder, and retired, but how do keep from rushing a scene? Do you sometimes think you're building the layout for the magazine and not so much for you? Does a deadline add or subtract from you joy of the hobby? 

Please don't take my questions/comments as criticism, they aren't meant to be. Your previous layout was a work of art in my opinion, as I'm sure this one will be, and I can absolutely get the need to move on or redo. Over the years I've seen a lot of great layouts go up, magazine article done, then torn down. Some build new layouts, some feel the article was enough, and don't build another."*

No, I don't feel rushed one bit by a CTT article. We are by nature get-er done folks. Yes, we are retired and can devote as much time to it as we desire. But there are lots of retired people who drag there feet when it comes to building/finishing their layouts. I think it comes down to the fact that for us building a layout is actually *a lot of fun*. The satisfaction you get is beyond what words can describe. 

Just came in form the train room and worked all day building the benchwork. I loved every moment. Sure, I was a little beat, but achieved a lot of satisfaction from seeing it all come together. We approach the whole process with this in mind.

You have to plan it all out, set a schedule and stick to it, and you will be surprised as how much you can accomplish.


----------



## DennyM

Well now I'm really chomping at the bit.


----------



## Guest

Bill, the blue tape on the walls is so that I know where the wall studs are.


----------



## Guest

More progress today. Started the Polar Express benchwork and got most of the framework completed. It is 10" higher than the CIC portion. I should be ready to install the plywood decking by Friday. 

There are actually three areas of benchwork, the CIC portion, the PE section, and the extension of the CIC that runs under the PE (the reason that the PE section is is higher than the CIC benchwork).

Track installation could happen this weekend.


----------



## Guest

More progress today on the framing for the benchwork. Have to install some stringers for both sides tomorrow and then it is on to framing for the tracks that go under the PE portion of the layout (taller side).

View attachment 389498


View attachment 389506


----------



## Spence

Brian, in the photos the aisle looks awfully narrow. How wide is it?
The benchwork looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

You have accomplished an awful lot in a very short time, Brian, but you're doing a good job. The benchwork looks real good. The way you're going you'll have the layout done by Valentine's Day.


----------



## Traindiesel

Brian, I know I don't really need to ask this question, but I am wondering. Is there enough clearance for the El Capitan to go under the PE side? Excellent progress you've got going on there!


----------



## Wood

Nice work Brian and I loved your answer to C.midland. We all have our own pace and that's one more thing that makes our hobby so great, for so many people.


----------



## Lehigh74

Something is wrong with those pictures. I don't see a speck of sawdust. And there are no tools laying about.


----------



## Magic

It's Photoshoped.   :smilie_daumenpos:

Great work on this project, moving right along.
Nice bench work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Magic


----------



## Bill Webb

Looking good Brian. Ideal working conditions are headed your way. 50 MPH wind on the coast, snow, and bottomless temps. Turn up the heater and lets see some track by Monday.


----------



## Guest

Spence, the aisle is 30" wide. Would we like it to be 36", for sure, *BUT having 0-72 curves for both sides* is a huge priority for us. So you just make compromises. Having said that, our last layout had 24" walkways down the sides and it worked our just fine. Given the width of the train room and the necessity to run 21" passenger cars, I suspect that many of your would have come to the same conclusion as we arrived. 

Brian, you read my mind, the El Capitan was the primary reason for the width of the walkway. We are already taking reservations for the maiden run.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I agree with the Photoshop comment, nobody does framing with no mess!


----------



## Spence

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Spence, the aisle is 30" wide. Would we like it to be 36", for sure, *BUT having 0-72 curves for both sides* is a huge priority for us. So you just make compromises. Having said that, our last layout had 24" walkways down the sides and it worked our just fine. Given the width of the train room and the necessity to run 21" passenger cars, I suspect that many of your would have come to the same conclusion as we arrived.
> 
> Brian, you read my mind, the El Capitan was the primary reason for the width of the walkway. We are already taking reservations for the maiden run.


Thanks; 30" is plenty wide. The photo made it look much narrower.


----------



## Guest

Sawdust, there's plenty of it on the floor, you just don't see it.

Finished the CIC and PE portions of the framing for the benchwork today. I am now working on the framework for the CIC trains that will tunnel under the PE section. Hopefully, I will finish this tomorrow and it is then onto installing the decking. 

What will be terrific when doing all of the wiring under the benchwork is no wretched center posts. I use a very good creeper and no obstructions is a huge plus. Something to keep in mind of you are planning on building a layout. Lots of time is spent wiring so anything you can do to make it easier is for the better.


----------



## Jeff T

Great progress Brian. I will admit I looked several times, no sawdust!


----------



## dlbraly

LOL, Brian are you cutting that wood outside in Maine?


----------



## Guest

No, way to cold for outside wood cutting. All being done inside. Hitting the home stretch with this though.


----------



## balidas

Wow! You are moving right along! Very nice. I guess I misread your layout plans earlier, I was thinking it would be an "E" but now I see it will be a "U".


----------



## Guest

"I was thinking it would be an "E" but now I see it will be a "U"."

It was an "E" shape, but we had to "switch" (I figure that fits) to a "U" when we had to change building plans. 

As you can see, we are jamming as much layout into the available space as possible.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Brian, have you considered running much of the main bus wiring before putting the decking on? Since you have a pretty good idea where things are going, you might save a lot of time under the layout.


----------



## BWA

Yes, it was going to be an E, but, then they made a U turn


----------



## Matthew B

Great work Brian and Elizabeth! You are a magnificent example of how not to age.
I'm sure you're thinking about it, are you planning to soften the corner of the bench work that you run into there in front of the door? I believe just trimming 4" off it may preserve your eloquent vocabulary.


----------



## Guest

Yes John, I am going to run the bus line before I deck the framework. That makes it a while lot easier.

Matt, the corner will have a rounded end. When I deck it, you will see what I am doing.


----------



## Spence

Brian; I was watching CBS news last night and Portland made the news. I'm wondering if you can get into the train room today!


----------



## Chugman

At least you won't have to shovel your way to the layout like you used to. Stay safe in the bad weather headed your way.

Art


----------



## Guest

Spence, blizzard yesterday with about 18" of new snow, but I had no issues working in the train room yesterday or today. I got a late start today as I has some roof raking and snow blowing the walkways.

But, I am almost finished with the framing of the tacks that go under the PE portion. Ran short of 2x4's, so off to Home Depot tomorrow to get a few more and finish this project. The framing sure has limited the available work space for the remaining carpentry work. I have the duckunder sore neck tonight.


----------



## Guest

The word of the day, *BENCHWORK FRAMEWORK DONE!* It went very smoothly and I am delighted with the results. 

Next up, run the bus wires for the track and then deck the framework. 

View attachment 391610


View attachment 391618


View attachment 391626


----------



## Jeff T

Congrats Brian!! I see sawdust and plenty of hangars in there!!


----------



## Guest

Congratulations Brian! What a huge milestone! Can't wait to see what comes next!

Emile


----------



## Guest

Emile, I took the silhouette buildings that you turned me onto at the recent York Meet out of the storage unit today so that Elizabeth can paint them next. She just finished painting 22 Lionel Station Platforms and the aluminum version of the Rico Station to the PE colors.

Out storage unit is beginning to empty out.


----------



## Guest

I'll bet they will look even better on your layout than they did in the original store window!

View attachment 391642


----------



## dlbraly

That room is filling up with 2X4s, you must mean business.


----------



## balidas

That looks nice! So if I see this correctly, there is a loop underneath the higher level?


----------



## BWA

Looks like you tried to set the bench work on fire, be careful with the propane heaters, they can kill you.......

Bench work is looking good.....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## TonyRigby

This is really fun watching the room take shape! Looking great, Brian!


----------



## Spence

Looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Congratulations Brian! Finishing the benchwork is a big accomplishment.


----------



## Matthew B

Your making great progress Brian. Even at that height, I don't envy having to run the wires. I'm pretty sure were I in your position, right now I'd be backing off and looking for easier access. Maybe section the upper bench work and attach it to the wall with heavy duty hinges which would become inoperable eventually, just to make the initial wiring easier. 
I wonder if anyone has ever sectioned a layout like yours and used drawer glides on the upper level to slide it out of the way and make access below easier? 
But that's me and my disfunctional thought patterns. Heck right now I'd also be motorizing a bar stool with optional beverage holder along with tool mounts and get back to the bench work in a month or two.


----------



## Guest

*"That looks nice! So if I see this correctly, there is a loop underneath the higher level?"*

Yes, there is a 2-track system under the higher portion of the layout. I did this to make as long a run as possible for the CIC trains. I will be dealing with 21" 12 car & 10 car passenger sets with ABBA diesel combos up front. Can you say long trains?

Matt, actually access for wiring underneath is pretty easy. I use a creeper for the 38" benchwork and a low roll-around chair for the higher portion. I learned this well from the previous layout that had a ton of wiring.


----------



## bluecomet400

Looks great, Brian!!:appl::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## ogaugeguy

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Emile, I took the silhouette buildings that you turned me onto at the recent York Meet out of the storage unit today so that Elizabeth can paint them next. She just finished painting 22 Lionel Station Platforms and the aluminum version of the Rico Station to the PE colors.
> 
> Out storage unit is beginning to empty out.


*Whose brand paint and in which colors is Elizabeth using to paint the Rico Station?*


----------



## Guest

We went to Home Depot and they matched the blue and maroon colors to one of the scale PE passenger cars. We used small quantity containers and the brand was Glidden. She also used white and high gloss cooper paints.

Elizabeth also painted 22 Lionel Station platforms to match the station.


----------



## Fabforrest

Wow. Going to be amazing.


----------



## empire builder

:appl: well now 1/4 bag popcorn eaten now onto the track laying part!

it looks really nice am sure once tracks are in place I will understand it better. the way the photo was taken makes it seem like the walkway is a mere 18 inches wide.

seeing the garage was second plan for train room what was the original plan before the issues arose?


----------



## Guest

EB, the shape of the layout was to be an *"E"* and was to be 14' wider and 6 ft. longer. But we got sick and tired of all the issues and decided that if we ever were build a new layout, then a change in plans was in order. 

As it all shakes out, we get to build the two most important sections that we wanted and they both are a tad larger than what we had before. Not really a bad compromise. 

The biggest single advantage to us was we got to control the whole process.


----------



## Guest

Bus lines were the task for today. We worked together on this as it is a bear to run very long wires, kinks, etc. We finished the longest run that covers both sides of the layout. This is our track # 1. Track # 2 tomorrow that parallels track # 1, also very long.

This will save a tremendous amount of time when connecting the tracks to the bus lines. Lesson learned from the past. 

Our goal for this week is to finish the bus wires, deck the framework, paint the decking, and put the track down. Then it will feel like we are well on our way.


----------



## laz57

Very Nice BRIAN. You are doing a Great job!!!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Guest

*Got to be ready for your visit in August.* We are thinking of coordinating your visit with a MTF summer outing. Lobster, trains, boat rides, now that would be fun.


----------



## cole226

Brian, how far are you from Belgrade lakes?

I've fished them as well as Wilson, Webb, Rangeley, Worthley and the Androscoggin and Kennebec Rivers.

Beautiful country!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Quite a distance, Cole. Think Sebago & Long Lake.


----------



## DennyM

It really shaping up Brian. I have a friend here in town who is into O gauge and is a retired technical engineer. He designed and built a floor crawler that has a seat with a back and hydraulic lifts so he can lower it to get under his layout and then raise it to do whatever he needs to do. He's your age so he did this to make it easier.


----------



## Guest

Denny, twelve years ago, I invested in a very good creeper. It has a feature that allows you to raise and lower the area where your head and back rest. It also has many caster style wheels that allow it to roll very easily. With the length of my arms, It is perfect for benchwork height of 38 inches that I have for the CIC portion of the layout. The higher portion of the layout (Polar Express at 48"), I will use a roll around chair that has a low profile. 

Thanks for posting what your friend has done. Anything we can do to make work under the benchwork easier is a big plus.


----------



## DennyM

Brain, where did you purchase your creeper? I need something like that. I have a basic creeper and I have to fight with it to move under my layout and with the injuries from my accident it is difficult to hold my arm up to do any wiring.


----------



## JML52

Brian,
What gauge is your Bus Lines? Are they the stranded type? Thanks


----------



## Guest

Denny, this is it. Price has come way down from when I purchased it.

*Torin TR6452 Mechanic Creeper with Headrest*


----------



## Guest

JML52, I am using *14 gauge stranded wire* for all of the track bus lines.


----------



## JML52

Thank you Brian. Thats what I am getting ready to use, I was thinking 16 gauge stranded for the drops every 4-5 feet around the layout. Do you think that will be OK or should I use 14 gauge for the drops also?
Thanks, 
John


----------



## Guest

Good day for progress today. We mastered a good system yesterday for feeding the wire around the perimeter of the benchwork and it made doing track 2 much easier. Finished way ahead of yesterday and then headed to Home Depot to get more bus wire and yellow paint for our new Tiffany facade buildings. 

All of the holes are drilled in the benchwork frame for tracks 3 & 4 and we will tackle them in the morning. If we finish early again, off to Home Depot to rent their truck and bring home the plywood decking. Now that will be exciting.


----------



## Guest

John, perhaps Gunrunner John will chime in here about the 16 gauge wire. I have always used 14 Gauge just to be safe. My drops are every 6 ft.

You might want to start a new thread about what Gauge is best for bus wires. I's sure you will get a lot of replies.


----------



## Lehigh74

JML52 said:


> Thank you Brian. Thats what I am getting ready to use, I was thinking 16 gauge stranded for the drops every 4-5 feet around the layout. Do you think that will be OK or should I use 14 gauge for the drops also?
> Thanks,
> John


16 should be fine. That's what Gargraves uses for their pigtails. And every 4 to 5 feet is more than enough. For DCS, a drop for every 10 sections of track is recommended.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I use #16 for drops, that should be plenty. Remember, they're only carrying the current for a small section, and also they're pretty short.

If we assume a 6 amp load on the drop, and two feet of wire, here's what we get for #16 and #18 wire. That's two feet for each for each rail, center rail and outside rails, total of four feet of wire. It's rare you'd need drops longer than that before you reach the bus, and you'll likely have shorter drops.

The drops are insignificant, less than .1 volts for the #16 wire, and only .15 volts for the #18 wire.


----------



## BWA

HHHHHMMMMM, I'm running my 80 foot loop on just a single power connection, no taps at all.....

Track is all tubular, and, consists of some NOS, and, older, some prewar, all switches are pre war.

I did nothing special in putting it together, didn't clean any pins, or, the insides of the rails. Did scrape the rust off about 10 pieces, but, that's about all.........

All my trains (mostly Pre and Postwar) run around it fine, with no apparent slowing down anywhere.........other than on a couple of slight grades, which all the old stuff does anyway.......

What am I doing wrong???????


----------



## DennyM

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Denny, this is it. Price has come way down from when I purchased it.
> 
> *Torin TR6452 Mechanic Creeper with Headrest*


Thanks Brian. I'm going to definitely going to look into to getting one.


----------



## Guest

*Bus wires done!*

Finished the bus wires for the Polar Express section yesterday that wraps up this project. Went really smooth.

Today, big day, plywood for the decking!!!!!!


----------



## DennyM

The way your moving I think you might have been Clark Kent in another life time.


----------



## empire builder

alright PTC the shareholders are awaiting that first length of pinned 3 rail trackage so revenue runs can start paying dividends.

so will you start laying rails on lower part first or a combination? has elizabeth gotten her elves out with picks and shovels as well as candy canes for them to be on full sugar work detail.
wow 3 passenger trains to serve the polar express station santa must really be cranking up the hotels for all the we believe folks as well as starry eyed children I must get more hot buttered popcorn.


----------



## RonthePirate

First time in awhile I have seen the progress. Magnificent, Brian.
Looks like you planned this to a T. And also looks like the Gremlins have stayed away.
I may have not seen this further back, but have you made access ports to retrieve those nasty derails? I have the same thing, very wide tables, so ports are a necessity.


----------



## Guest

Superman, now that's quite a compliment, Denny. We could have used the capped crusader today while moving 14 sheets of 3/4" plywood. HEAVY!!!!!!!!!!!!

*"3 passenger trains to serve the polar express station Santa must really be cranking up the hotels"*

EB, we broached this subject with Santa, but he reminded us that all the kids have got to be back on board and depart so they are home BEFORE his arrival. So extra hotel space is not required. 

Ron, yes, I am cutting in access holes. They will all be hidden.


----------



## Guest

Off to Home Depot first thing this morning to finally pick up the plywood to deck the benchwork. We got a super buy on 3/4" cabinet grade plywood that is very smooth. 14 sheets loaded with sheets of 1/2" high density Styrofoam and we were on our way home. We don't have a lot of room to negotiate the plywood sheets, but we got them all in. Really tight for a few minutes. We lifted them up onto the benchwork frame and that gave us back our available room to work. Started to cut and fit them before we called it quits for the day. 

Should make good progress tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff T

Brian, with 3/4" plywood, will the next MTF picture be taken ON your layout!? 

It's going to be sturdy!!!


----------



## Guest

Yes, Jeff, we built with this in mind.


----------



## balidas

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *Bus wires done!*
> 
> Finished the bus wires for the Polar Express section yesterday that wraps up this project. Went really smooth.
> 
> Today, big day, plywood for the decking!!!!!!


Can we see pix of the bus wires?


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer

Brian, it's great reading about all your terrific progress. You're definitely moving along at a good clip!!!


----------



## Brewman1973

Rocky Mountaineer said:


> Brian, it's great reading about all your terrific progress. You're definitely moving along at a good clip!!!


Brian, I agree with David. Great posts about your progress! How do you attach wire to the bus wires.

Thanks, Dave B from Tacoma


----------



## Guest

*"How do you attach wire to the bus wires."*


Dave, good to hear from you my friend. I drilled holes through the benchwork frame stringers and they are really secure. Easiest way to go. We were able to pull the wires through these holes for a long distance.


----------



## Guest

Ended the layout work day with the train room in an all-time complete mess. Sawdust everywhere, pieces of cut wood on the floor, and not a lot of extra work room. But, despite the mess, it was an excellent day for productivity.

Cut and secured the plywood to the CIC portion of the layout. Next I cut and fit the plywood for the Polar Express section. I then moved the plywood over to the CIC portion of the layout so that I could deck the CIC benchwork that goes under the PE. Decked all of this portion of CIC except for a small area in the front near the door. I should finish this piece first thing in the morning. Then it is on to install and test the CIC track under the PE. WOW, trains actually running shortly. Once I am sure the CIC tracks under the PE are good, then I can finish the decking for the PE. Just a matter now of moving it back to this side and then screwing it down.

Stay tuned.


----------



## laz57

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *Got to be ready for your visit in August.* We are thinking of coordinating your visit with a MTF summer outing. Lobster, trains, boat rides, now that would be fun.


Now that's what I call a vacation.:thumbsup:


----------



## laz57

WOW BRIAN 3/4 inch plywood. Maybe we'll have time to Polka dance on top of that. Keep up the good work.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest

Laz, the 3/4" plywood was actually a lot cheaper than the 1/2" that was not on sale. And it is cabinet grade to boot. Pretty nice stuff to work with.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

3/4" plywood, that layout should be bulletproof!


----------



## Traindiesel

On my layout that I dismantled before we moved I had used ⅝" thick plywood, and they were _*heavy*_. Had to take 22 sheets down to the basement 16 years ago. But I empowered some young college kids to haul it all out when we moved!


----------



## dlbraly

Passenger Train Collector said:


> it is cabinet grade to boot.


Can't beat that with a stick.


----------



## Guest

You're making incredible progress, Brian. When you get the track laid under the PE section you have to spend some time running trains to make sure all is good. That's when things slow down for me because I have so much fun running trains.


----------



## Fabforrest

Where are the mess pictures. ?


----------



## Guest

*"Where are the mess pictures. ?"*

My camera rejects all images of a mess.


----------



## highvoltage

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"How do you attach wire to the bus wires."*
> 
> 
> Dave, good to hear from you my friend. I drilled holes through the benchwork frame stringers and they are really secure. Easiest way to go. We were able to pull the wires through these holes for a long distance.


That explains stringing the bus, but I think he wants to know how you attach _*to*_ the bus.


----------



## Guest

I use a product from Hillman called butt splice connector that in the past I could purchase at Lowes. Went there today to buy some, and they are no longer carrying them. Amazon had one ten-pack that would not go very far. I will call Hillman on Monday. In the meantime, it is the old spice trick.


----------



## Guest

*Finally finished the benchwork* with the completion of the decking for the CIC tracks that run under the Polar Express portion of the layout. I had to provide a curve that mimics 0-72 curve sections for the benchwork near the door in order to accommodate the CIC parallel tracks. Actually, this came out nicely.

Tomorrow, install the track for this portion of the layout and then wire it. Once it tests properly, I will slide the decking for the Polar Express over from the CIC side and secure it to the benchwork frame.It has already been cut and fitted. Elizabeth is chomping at the bit to paint the decking, so I had better get my act in gear tomorrow.


----------



## TonyRigby

Going through pic withdrawals, Brian!


----------



## bluecomet400

Passenger Train Collector said:


> I use a product from Hillman called butt splice connector that in the past I could purchase at Lowes. Went there today to buy some, and they are no longer carrying them. Amazon had one ten-pack that would not go very far. I will call Hillman on Monday. In the meantime, it is the old spice trick.


Brian, HR Distributors in Portland may have what you're after. 


John


----------



## Bill Webb

PTC you have a lady who is anxious to be painting. Hint... "Act in gear EARLY tomorrow."


----------



## Railfan 8

Brian, 
The butt connectors you are talking about may be the same as used to connect the wiring connector for a trailer in the car. You might want to check with a local trailer supply or automotive store. If you still have any of the connectors take one with you. The ones I am thinking about pierce through the insulation and the pigtail bottoms out and it is pierced through the insulation at the same time. Usually it takes a pair of pliers to push the connector in and then a part of the housing snaps over it as an extra measure to keep it together. The ones I have came from Harbour Freight and are Storehouse stripping quick splice set good for 18-14 gauge wire come in a package of 50. The ones I have are blue but I believe they come in various colors


----------



## JohnJr

Railfan is right Brian. I use these connectors for all my dropdowns to my bus lines and they work great, and no splicing! You should be able to pick these connectors up at any good auto store.

JohnJr


----------



## Fabforrest

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"Where are the mess pictures. ?"*
> 
> My camera rejects all images of a mess.


Ok. Non-messy pictures, then. 


Are you going to ballast track?


----------



## Guest

Yes, I have samples of the connectors. I did not think of the auto parts stores, but that is a great suggestion. And the sample I have is BLUE. 

Yes Forrest, we will ballast the track. Even though we use Johnson Roadbed with the tubular track, we will ballast the sides of the track and in between them.

Photos, coming soon. Was not much to photograph this week with bus wires and construction materials everywhere. When I finish the track under the Polar Express and install the plywood over this area (hopefully later today), I will post some more photos.


----------



## Guest

Mixed bag today. When I read the post by Railfan, I started to make calls to auto parts suppliers and bingo, Napa sells then. So it was drop what you are doing and head to the local Napa store. Success, as they had exactly what I needed. Since Home Depot is in the area, I purchased gray paint for Elizabeth in connection with her backdrop mountain project that is well underway.

Really cold here today, so I started the heater when I got home and waited awhile for the room to warm up. So I got a rather late start.

Finished laying the track for the area under the Polar Express. Nice when a plan comes together as the track fit perfectly (per my plan) and I only had to cut one section of track. Then it was on to soldering the drop wires to the track. Not much to show photos today, but if I finish this section of track tomorrow, pictures will follow. 

What a good feeling. Lots of track and boxes are now coming "out" of the storage unit and going into the train room. Before long, the new storage unit will be 1/2 empty and that's a good thing.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer

Passenger Train Collector said:


> .....
> 
> What a good feeling. Lots of track and boxes are now coming "out" of the storage unit and going into the train room. Before long, the new storage unit will be 1/2 empty and that's a good thing.


I feel that I can echo those sentiments X 1,000!!! When I filled a 9-foot U-Haul cargo van and brought track, Lionel operating accessories, Korber kits, Dept 56 buildings, transformers, trackside signals, and a variety of locomotives and rolling stock up to Dunham Studios in upstate NY last March, it's the first time in YEARS some of those boxes had been out of storage.  It's a wonderful feeling to know that stuff you've placed into storage (even if it's just your basement or storage closets in the house) is finally where it's meant to truly be... living and breathing on an operational toy/model train layout. It really doesn't get any better than that! 

David


----------



## teledoc

Oh, as Dave sits there Operating his trains on is NEW layout, typing responses, lol while watching his trains run....:appl::smilie_daumenpos:

And Brian, Is that Half empty or Half full???:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer

teledoc said:


> Oh, as Dave sits there Operating his trains on is NEW layout, typing responses, lol while watching his trains run....:appl::smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> ...


Yes... but I waited WAY TOO LONG to see those trains running on a layout that does them justice.  And many of the Dept 56 buildings now on my layout were boxed since the 1990's!!!!!!!  I'm quite embarrassed to admit that. 

David


----------



## teledoc

Dave, Are you serious that the Dept. 56, were boxed back in the 90’s???? Okay, then we’ll cut you some slack....but only a little. The photos of Brian’s progress, are anticipated, by those here in the 0 Gauge group. It’s great to see their progress.


----------



## Guest

Teledoc, I usually go with the "half full" approach, but in this case, "half empty" is a more fitting description.


----------



## TonyRigby

I’d sure love to see pics of your layout, David. Are they posted somewhere?


----------



## DennyM

No need to be embarrassed David it all paid off in the long run.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer

TonyRigby said:


> I’d sure love to see pics of your layout, David. Are they posted somewhere?


Hi Tony, not to step on Brian's thread... but most pics to date of my layout can be found on Dunham Studios Facebook page.

Just scroll down and look for posts about the Allegheny & Pacific Railway Company. It was the primary O-Gauge project Dunham Studios worked on through most of 2017 starting in March. The layout was delivered right before Christmas in December 2017, so there are a bunch of photos documenting the entire installation process near the top of the Facebook posts. The entire construction of the layout was also documented on the Dunham Studios Facebook page throughout most of 2017.

Additionally, there are also some photos posted here on MTF as well. I probably should have started a thread devoted to the Allegheny & Pacific Railway, but I posted a bunch of installation photos on this MTF thread instead. That page shows the finished layout, but if you scroll back a page or two in that thread, you'll see the entire layout come together at our residence on Dec 11th through Dec 15th.

Plans are also in the works for a Classic Toy Trains feature article, which will most likely be published some point in the second half of 2018.

Thanks for your interest! Now back to Brian's new layout... 

David


----------



## Guest

David, jump in any time. You have a layout that you can be truly be proud of in every respect.

The long awaited day for trains to arrive on the layout happened this afternoon. I finished wiring one of the two main lines that run under the Polar Express part of the layout before I ran out of connectors. Yesterday, I could only purchase two packages, but more arrived this afternoon at my local Napa store. So the parallel track will have to wait till tomorrow to finish it.

The good news, the engine and two 21" K-Line passenger cars in tow ran successfully around this part of the layout. And another big box came out of the storage unit, the ZW-L. I love this transformer. 

Painting day is getting near.


----------



## Bill Webb

Congratulations. Powered up and running. Hope that you got some pictures.


----------



## DennyM

You definitely have the right size layout for a ZW-L.


----------



## Jeff T

Passenger Train Collector said:


> The good news, the engine and two 21" K-Line passenger cars in tow ran successfully around this part of the layout.


Another big step!!!

BTW - I'm still laughing that you grabbed K-Line "passenger" cars... I thought that was assumed!!


----------



## cole226

congrats on getting that first mainline operational. :appl:

this is a great time of year to be working on the trains, and you two are as dedicated to it as can be. :smilie_daumenpos:

have fun and keep us up to date.


----------



## PatKn

First train run is a significant milestone. Congratulations Brian. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

*"BTW - I'm still laughing that you grabbed K-Line "passenger" cars... I thought that was assumed!!"*

Well Jeff, 95% of what we have in passenger car inventory is K-Line. But the important reason was to check clearances. Might as well test with the biggest out there, those 21 inchers. Glad I did as I found one spot with a slight drag on the wall.


----------



## Guest

Congratulations on the first run, Brian. Running the first train on a new layout is a big and exciting milestone.


----------



## Matthew B

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"BTW - I'm still laughing that you grabbed K-Line "passenger" cars... I thought that was assumed!!"*
> 
> Well Jeff, 95% of what we have in passenger car inventory is K-Line. But the important reason was to check clearances. Might as well test with the biggest out there, those 21 inchers. Glad I did as I found one spot with a slight drag on the wall.


Great news Brian! Slight drag on the wall? What are your plans to move the wall?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think we need progress pictures Brian!


----------



## Guest

John, I have to finish the second main line that runs under the PE portion of the layout, and then I will post some photos. Hopefully, I can wrap this up today. Have to run to Napa for more connectors first.


----------



## empire builder

fantastic news on a train running a test on newly laid right of way. I second the motion for some progress photos when possible and raise the bar to a video of progress updates as well always good to see what it was and to what is now.

I'll try this question again PTC as I asked what the original plan was for layout as in meaning an addition to current garage or were you planning a new building or an add on to existing home to house the original 3 tabled layout?


----------



## Guest

Our original plan was to tear down the garage and build a new two story, second level for the train room. But our brook turned out to be a big problem with setbacks and high water marks. What was allowed did not make this approach feasible. We then looked at expanding the basement that is a combination basement and crawl space, but all the contractors wanted to jack up the house that for many reasons was impractical. So the only practical way for us to go was to substantially upgrade the garage, convert it to a new train room, add a storage unit in the expansion area that was allowed, and build a carport. We lost one leg of the "E" from the original plan, but we are fortunate to include in the new layout our two favorite areas, Christmas in the City and the Polar Express and in both cases, the new will be larger than the old.

This was a journey, but it turned out that what we have wound up with is without a doubt our best option. Hope that clarifies this for you EB.


----------



## Guest

Napa had a large bag of the "suitcase connectors" ready for me this morning and as soon as I got home, it was straight to work. It wasn't long before the second parallel track was fully operational. I then checked for clearances, made some minor adjustments, and screwed the track down. Last step was to give it a good cleaning and we are now ready to place the decking over these tracks for the Polar Express portion of the layout. 

Painting the plywood surface is tomorrow. Hooray!

While Elizabeth is painting the decking, I am going to use my hot knife to cut out the mountains that are part of the PE backdrop she is creating. Thirty-four feet of it.


----------



## Spence

I hope we see some before and after photos of this backdrop. I’m sure when Elizabeth is through painting it, it will be amazing.


----------



## Guest

The train day started with sliding the plywood sheets that I temporarily stored on the CIC side of the layout over to the PE portion of the layout, now that I have finished the tracks that go under the PE. This went very smoothly and before long, all of the decking was secured.

Then it was on to applying the first coat of white paint to the decking. Long day, but we got it done. Tomorrow, we apply the second coat and then it is off to the races.

May not seem to impressive, but a lot of work went into getting us to this point. Sure looks like a *"white room"*. That will soon change however when the track goes down and we start to add scenery.

View attachment 396026


----------



## BFI66

Very nice, Brian.....your hardwork is paying off!

-Pete


----------



## Fabforrest

Brian, when all completed, how many trains will you run at once and which ones will they be?


----------



## DennyM

Yes very nice.


----------



## Magic

"May not seem to impressive."
Understatement of the year. It's VERY impressive as far as I can see.
Great workmanship from start to this very nice bench work.

Very much enjoy this thread, keep up the good work.
You two make a great team.

Magic


----------



## PatKn

You're really making progress, Brian. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pebo

Brian......you are making excellent progress!

Peter


----------



## Guest

*"Brian, when all completed, how many trains will you run at once and which ones will they be?"*

Forrest, there will be *five (5)* trains on the layout at all times. 

As soon as the second coat of white paint dries, I will start installing the track for the CIC side (on the right) and connect it to what runs under the PE portion of the layout. Once this track is operational, the scenery portion of this project will begin.


----------



## Chugman

Brian, it looks great so far. It is so exciting when you finally get to the point where you can start test running trains on new track. Just don't try to do it too fast, enjoy the process. Building a layout is a huge part of the fun.

Keep up the good work and don't forget to take time to take pictures so we can enjoy the ride along with you.

Art


----------



## bluecomet400

Looks great, Brian!!


----------



## DennyM

I'm actually chomping at the bit waiting to the progress.


----------



## Fabforrest

“Forrest, there will be five (5) trains on the layout at all times. ”

Which 5??. I am betting that silver train is one. Sadly, I know the CZ is gone. Something in a warbonnet? Certainly a PE.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You're ripping right through this Brian, looking good!


----------



## Guest

*"Which 5??. I am betting that silver train is one. Sadly, I know the CZ is gone. Something in a warbonnet? Certainly a PE."*

Good question, Forrest. For sure, the ABBA yellow warbonnets pulling the Hi-Level El Capitan. For me, that train is the absolute top of the peak. I waited a long time for the yellow warbonnets and they are going to run and run and run. The Polar Express Gold Edition together with the regular scale version in blue and maroon are also a given. I would imagine that the 115th Silver edition with marching passenger cars will spend a lot of time on the layout. The 5th train will be a change out. So many excellent choices. I am leaning towards starting with the Wabash Blue Bird as the ABBA F7's are stunning.


----------



## Fabforrest

A spectacular lineup. :appl::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest

Not much to show today. Applied 2nd coat of white paint to the benchwork surface and worked on wiring track with drop wires for the CIC side of the layout. Tomorrow, me goal is to get the track system for the entire CIC operational.


----------



## Guest

I spent most of today installing the CIC tracks on the right side of the layout. The Master Plan I drew a few months ago proved to be invaluable as the track went down pretty much as it was drawn. I only had to make 4 minor track cuts to make a perfect fit. Once the track was in place, I connected the drop wires from the track to the bus. 

Tonight, I got to power up the complete CIC track system and everything worked perfectly. It is always a thrill when your trains for the first time can navigate the entire track system without any issues. Nice when a plan comes together.

Tomorrow, per Lee's suggestion, I will test some 18" passenger cars and some 21" Hi-Levels. I expect they will run perfectly and if so, I will screw the track into place.

Elizabeth started to move Department 56 Christmas in the City buildings into the train room. Because there are so many, we are using the PE benchwork as a staging and sorting area.

Progress was really good today!


----------



## Traindiesel

Nice layer of snow to start, Brian! At the pace you two are going you'll be finished before the Opening Day first pitch!


----------



## Guest

*"At the pace you two are going you'll be finished before the Opening Day first pitch!"
*
I doubt that we could make this timeline, but it is a nice thought. Speaking of baseball, how are you going to handle your new hometown team, the Padres? I know you both are hard core Phillies fans.


----------



## Guest

Brian, when you screw down the track will the CIC trackage be complete? Getting buildings placed and trains running is a big step and makes the layout come alive even though there's a lot more to do.

Both Brians, I am a New Yorker retired in Florida and a lifelong Mets fan. We have AT&T fiber for TV and SNY, the Mets channel is available. I will probably buy it this year so I can watch Mets games when I want to. I saw a number of games last year when the Mets were on National TV or played the Marlins. I am sure Brian will be able to see some games, maybe 10-15, and the Phillies channel should be available, for a fee of course. MLB.com offers out of market games for a fee. I haven't tried it.


----------



## DennyM

Yeah be careful walking around there with Phillies gear on.


----------



## Guest

Yes Joe, the track is now complete for the CIC portion of the layout. I was remarking last night that though we have a smaller space to work in this time, the track runs for CIC are much longer than what we had in our previous layout. Good planning. 

We are using the PE portion of the layout as a staging area for CIC scenery (much more of it), so installing the track there will wait a bit. The bus lines have been run though.

Time to go to work!


----------



## Spence

We need more progress photos.


----------



## empire builder

spence et all I wonder if we should ask if PTC would like us to wait until after the magazine has done its article with photos? then while PTC is building new layout he can do before and after photos as the scenery progress's after his layout is featured in the magazine.
just thought it might be nice to ask PTC's preference.


----------



## Guest

EB, the MTF is our model railroading home so I enjoy sharing photos of our progress. Don't worry, I will save original photos for the magazine.


----------



## Guest

After I had fixed the clearance issue for the Hi-level passenger cars, it did not take long to screw the CIC track down and clean it at the same time. I ran trains on both parallel tracks for several minutes because it sure was fun and testing is always a good thing.

Elizabeth continued to move and un-box CIC buildings while I was testing the trains. She got a good start on them, but there are many more to go.

I brought a couple of the Tiffany facade buildings out to the layout to test the fit. We have a perfect spot for them and the fit was just right. 

Few photos of where we stopped our activities today.

View attachment 397482


View attachment 397490


View attachment 397498


View attachment 397506


The City will have three levels, back street at 12" high, mid-street at 5", and then front street at table surface level. Hard to imagine now, but as we progress, you will see how this comes together. The tracks along the back wall will tunnel under the back street. And yes, I am cutting in access holes in the case of a mishap. The width of the rear street is two feet.


----------



## Craignor

CIC, what that? Commander in Chief?


----------



## Traindiesel

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Speaking of baseball, how are you going to handle your new hometown team, the Padres? I know you both are hard core Phillies fans.


We will always be Phillies phans, but we will adopt the Padres. Last Saturday we attended the Padres “Fanfest” at the ballpark and got a season ticket plan. We toured the stadium and got to walk on the field in 82 degree sunshine!



Country Joe said:


> Both Brians, I am a New Yorker retired in Florida and a lifelong Mets fan. We have AT&T fiber for TV and SNY, the Mets channel is available. I will probably buy it this year so I can watch Mets games when I want to. I saw a number of games last year when the Mets were on National TV or played the Marlins. I am sure Brian will be able to see some games, maybe 10-15, and the Phillies channel should be available, for a fee of course. MLB.com offers out of market games for a fee. I haven't tried it.


Joe, it’s likely we’ll get the MLB package to watch the Phillies, and the NHL package for thr Flyers. 



DennyM said:


> Yeah be careful walking around there with Phillies gear on.


Denny, we’ve worn our Phillies attire for road games in Boston, Baltimore, Washington, Atlanta, Chicago and Phoenix with no problems. And we’ll wear it for the three games the Phillies play in San Diego and a couple in LA too!

But in the meantime I’m looking forward to watching Brian’s layout progress to gear me up for mine later this year!


----------



## Bill Webb

Craignor said:


> CIC, what that? Commander in Chief?



Come on Craig. You know the answer - Conductor In Chief (Don't forget his favorite railroad's crack passenger train, the Super Chief).

Or maybe it is Dept 56 Christmas In the City collection. 

This is going to be really nice. Great progress Brian.


----------



## Craignor

Thanks Bill!

Are you riunning trains yet?


----------



## Bill Webb

Not yet. Garage is almost done. Three of us worked on it today. Moving stuff upstairs including 45 years of boat and fishing stuff has been interesting. Add in a touch of unexpected medical adventures and things get behind.

But we are making progress.


----------



## Craignor

Keep on trucking Bill.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

*"Denny, we’ve worn our Phillies attire for road games in Boston, Baltimore, Washington, Atlanta, Chicago and Phoenix with no problems. And we’ll wear it for the three games the Phillies play in San Diego and a couple in LA too"*

Brian, I was very fortunate and had an executive who provided me through his contacts with free MLB tickets. I traveled a lot, so I got to see games in most of the ballparks. I would often wear a Braves hat and shirt and never had an issue. MLB fans are wonderful no matter where you are. I remember one game at Cleveland when the fans around me saw my shirt and hat and said OH NO, you came to haunt us about 1995. They were great fun and we all had a good time.


----------



## DennyM

Growing up in Chicago it was the battle of the South Side (White Sox) and North Side (Cubs). The layout is coming along very nicely Brian.


----------



## Spence

Great progress Brian.


" Go Patriots "


----------



## laz57

Nice BRIAN:smilie_daumenpos:!!!! Like the painted surface.


----------



## highvoltage

Spence said:


> Great progress Brian.


Yes indeed, looking good.



Spence said:


> " Go Patriots "


And it worked, they won.


----------



## Guest

Spent the past three days working on the Department 56 Christmas in the City buildings. Big job just getting them all organized.

As soon as we finished taking them all out of their boxes, it was time to organize them into logical city blocks. The City Master Plan calls for 14 city blocks, each containing about six buildings. The blocks are additionally organized on three Avenues. Today I finished placing then into their respective city blocks. The photos below show a few of the city blocks, but they are *NOT* located yet where they will be installed. They are where they are for fit purposes only.

Tomorrow I will concentrate on the end caps and then it is on to building the Avenues with wiring, trees, accessories, vehicles, street lighting and street materials.

View attachment 398698


View attachment 398706


View attachment 398714


View attachment 398722


----------



## Spence

It looks good Brian. :thumbsup: what’s that: about 1/3 of your total buildings?


----------



## Guest

Now this is getting good! This phase is the most fun for me. Looking good so far! Can't wait to see what's next!

Emile


----------



## empire builder

I'm so used to most doing ground colors it just now dawned on me this is a Christmas scene area!
am sure a good while back this question was answered but we're you able to save the compass area of the prior polar express scene?
is looking good am sure you both are excited to be at this phase after all the delays getting started.


----------



## Guest

The buildings look good, Brian. They are the first step toward bringing the layout to life.


----------



## balidas

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Spent the past three days working on the Department 56 Christmas in the City buildings. Big job just getting them all organized.
> 
> As soon as we finished taking them all out of their boxes, it was time to organize them into logical city blocks. The City Master Plan calls for 14 city blocks, each containing about six buildings. The blocks are additionally organized on three Avenues. Today I finished placing then into their respective city blocks. The photos below show a few of the city blocks, but they are *NOT* located yet where they will be installed. They are where they are for fit purposes only.
> 
> Tomorrow I will concentrate on the end caps and then it is on to building the Avenues with wiring, trees, accessories, vehicles, street lighting and street materials.
> 
> View attachment 398698
> 
> 
> View attachment 398706
> 
> 
> View attachment 398714
> 
> 
> View attachment 398722


Those buildings make for a very lively city. Very nice!


----------



## Wood

Brian, This is going to be terrific. Modeling makes the layout and you and Elizabeth have collected so many wonderful pieces. Coming to visit will be awesome. Great job on keeping us updated too.


----------



## DennyM

It's really coming together Brian. Are the high rise buildings and church made by Harry?


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer

Fantastic Christmas-In-The-City collection!!!


----------



## Chugman

The NYC hi-rise buildings are very impressive. You will have a magnificent city again. I hope that you have planned enough lighting to properly show it off. The all white room was easy to light, but after you fill it with buildings and scenery it will change. And your ceiling material isn't very reflective either. 

Looking really good so far.

Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You have some great looking buildings there Brian, can't wait to see this all together.


----------



## Guest

Denny, the high rise buildings are all Christmas in the City by Department 56. This will be the first time that I have been able to bring all of the tall structures together into one scene. For the last layout, this was not possible because of their release timing. This block will now be located directly behind the GCT complex at the highest level. Should be impressive.

We have some very special lighting planned, Art.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer

Chugman said:


> ... I hope that you have planned enough lighting to properly show it off. The all white room was easy to light, but after you fill it with buildings and scenery it will change. ...


It's amazing how big a factor good lighting is. It's practically everything! I have 4 light circuits in my train room, the first of which was just the original room lighting from the builder with 8 high-hat / recessed lights in the acoustic tile ceiling. Another circuit highlights the mural backdrop and walls in the room, and two other circuits highlight various features and vignettes on the layout itself. 

Once you see the room completely lit now with all the lights from the other three circuits as well, the room almost seems dark when _only_ lights from the original circuit are turned on. And with LED technology today, there's a lot of illumination (and even different colors!) you can throw at a toy train layout without worrying about overloading circuits. Sometimes new technology can be good thing! 

David


----------



## Guest

The City Planner today turned in his *final proposal* for the location off all CIC buildings. Since he is very knowledgeable and his work comes with impeccable credentials, the plan was accepted without delay. Work will begin immediately on the construction phase. Nice to have this behind us. 

With all of these buildings, it was a very smart move to start with the Christmas in the City portion of the layout. They take up a lot of room and thank goodness we had the Polar Express benchwork to use as a staging area.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer

Passenger Train Collector said:


> ...
> 
> With all of these buildings, it was a very smart move to start with the Christmas in the City portion of the layout. They take up a lot of room and thank goodness we had the Polar Express benchwork to use as a staging area.


I never had a full appreciation of how important a staging area can be for construction, until I saw my layout being built in Dunham Studio's big barn. The Dept 56 village was laid out and assembled in an entirely different area of the barn from where the main layout was built. The 110v-wiring that comes with each building remained unused (and stayed in the boxes), and in their place vertical LED poles were constructed to illuminate each building that was individually mapped out on the 1:1 city "floor plan". As a result, the buildings can't be re-arranged, since the LED pole is located specifically where the pre-cut porcelain hole exists for each building. But the result was quite impressive. This was all done apart from the layout itself until later in the project when everything came together. 

David


----------



## BFI66

Hmmmm.....led poles.....great idea......learn something new every day!

Thanks, David
Brian, I really like those NYC Dept56 hi-rise buildings too! I incorporated them also in my layout in a forced perspective way. They will look great! You know you gotta add King Kong to the Empire State Building, right?!



-Pete


----------



## Guest

Today, I cut out six access holes along the back wall to get at the track that will be covered by the riser for the third Avenue and is elevated by 10". The test trains have run flawlessly in this section of track, but I do not want to be a victim of Murphy's Law. This happened to me once a long time ago and I said never again.

Had to make a run for more lumber for the riser, but I had enough time this afternoon to get a good start on this project. Should have it ready to go by tomorrow. Love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## DennyM

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Denny, the high rise buildings are all Christmas in the City by Department 56. This will be the first time that I have been able to bring all of the tall structures together into one scene. For the last layout, this was not possible because of their release timing. This block will now be located directly behind the GCT complex at the highest level. Should be impressive.
> 
> We have some very special lighting planned, Art.


It already is impressive. It's going to look fantastic when you get everything in it's place.


----------



## Guest

We do our best to accomplish something positive for the layout build-out everyday. Today was no exception. Yesterday I started the riser for the rear Avenue that runs along the wall. It is 17 ft. long, 20" wide, and 10" tall. I was able to finish building it and Elizabeth applied two coats of paint to the deck surface. The photo below shows the finished frame. The riser will hold 34 buildings contained within five city blocks.

While Elizabeth was doing the painting, I got out my trusty hot knives out and cut the mountain pattern Elizabeth had drawn on 4x4' Styrofoam 1/2" high density sheets. I used the Tippy to sculpture the crevices she had also drawn. They are now ready to be painted. They form the backdrop for the Polar Express part of the layout.

Got a lot done.

View attachment 400618


----------



## Wood

Now the Jeffersons would call that "MOVIN' ON UP!!!" The elevations will transform that layout.


----------



## Guest

Brian, 

This is a fun Thread! Thank you for taking us with on this journey. The layout is going to be world class.

Just an F.Y.I. There's a new Tall CIC building just around the corner:

Department 56 2018 Introductions
The Singer Building (19.25 inches high)
$220.00
Available 03/25/2018
View attachment 400626


Emile


----------



## Guest

Emile, thanks for the heads up. We are definitively in for this one. I will make room for it!!!!!


----------



## Guest

The Singer Building is 5" by 5 1/2" for the footprint. This new building is going to look superb with our other hi-risers. This news made our day. Thanks again, Emile, as I normally don't look at the D56 website.


----------



## Guest

The rear street, or as we call it, 5th Avenue, has started to take shape. Today, I wired the lights for the buildings for three city blocks. Should finish this step tomorrow for 5th Avenue. 

The backdrops for the city should be in this week and they will go behind this row of buildings. As soon as the building lights are completed, it is on to the streets, accessories, trees, and goose-neck street lights. Then it is on to 3rd Avenue that goes in front of 5th Avenue.

The gap in the Hi-Rise block is for the D56 newly announced Singer Building. Nothing like planning ahead.

View attachment 400986


View attachment 400994


----------



## Guest

5th Avenue is looking great, Brian.


----------



## Fabforrest

Wow! Very impressive.


----------



## bluecomet400

Looks, great!!:appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## c.midland

Those are some really nice looking buildings!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You are moving along at a really fast pace Brian! I hope you don't think I'll be able to match that pace when I get my benchwork up!


----------



## Guest

John, I am one of those folks who when they have a project they are working on, they want to get it DONE. It would be one thing if the task was a bore and not fun, but working on the layout is both relaxing and a great time for me. 

It all started with the Master Plan. It is now the curiosity factor of just how close and how good this the Plan turns out to be. It is like working on a puzzle. So far, so good. My Plan is turning out to be very close to reality. I would chock this up to past experiences of working on layouts. Experience is a great teacher.


----------



## Guest

CM, many people short change just how good Department 56 is in making interesting and quality buildings. Yes, most of them have a winter theme, but for us. it fits in perfect to what we are attempting to accomplish. I am a huge fan.


----------



## Bill Webb

Brian how about showing everyone the sidewalk that you are using with a closeup. We had not seen it before and it is really nice. Everything is coming together just about how you planned it.

Would also like to see the electrical and LED and regular bulbs compared.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## empire builder

ptc the rear city block is looking really nice I was looking at cutouts in case an oh oh happens and thought gee heres a use for that toy periscope that you could use looking from under side of table.

are you planning any special effects lighting as you did for the first polar express?

assume the heat/ac unit not installed yet?


----------



## Guest

Bill, photo of the sidewalks is below. I will take a photo of the D56 supplied bulb compared to the LED bulb installed in a building so that you can make a comparison. I am definitely using the LED night light bulbs as they are a tad brighter and I like the look. Got 5th Avenue almost done and that is about 1/3 of the buildings to do.

EB, special lighting effects, you haven't seen anything yet. Not only the Polar Express portion of the layout, but Christmas in the City is getting a lighting remake as well. Surprises are coming soon.


----------



## MattR

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Bill, photo of the sidewalks is below. I will take a photo of the D56 supplied bulb compared to the LED bulb installed in a building so that you can make a comparison. I am definitely using the LED night light bulbs as they are a tad brighter and I like the look. Got 5th Avenue almost done and that is about 1/3 of the buildings to do.
> 
> EB, special lighting effects, you haven't seen anything yet. Not only the Polar Express portion of the layout, but Christmas in the City is getting a lighting remake as well. Surprises are coming soon.


Guess I'll try here. Hate to hijack the thread, but I've called, sent emails, and another PM here. Nothing. Are you getting the messages Brian? You have my email, thanks


----------



## DennyM

Passenger Train Collector said:


> John, I am one of those folks who when they have a project they are working on, they want to get it DONE. It would be one thing if the task was a bore and not fun, but working on the layout is both relaxing and a great time for me.


I'm with you on that Brian. I want to get it done and it is relaxing for me as well.


----------



## Guest

Forgot the sidewalk photo.

View attachment 401802


----------



## highvoltage

Brian, what is your sidewalk material?


----------



## Spence

highvoltage said:


> Brian, what is your sidewalk material?


Looks like ceramic.


----------



## laz57

Very Nice BRIAN!!!:appl::appl::appl:
All you need now are the ROCKETTS and you"ll own NYC!!!!
keep up the good work.


----------



## highvoltage

laz57 said:


> Very Nice BRIAN!!!:appl::appl::appl:
> All you need now are the ROCKETTS and you"ll own NYC!!!!
> keep up the good work.


He had them before, hopefully he'll put them back in:


----------



## Guest

The sidewalks are porcelain. And yes, they are part of the new layout.


----------



## Fabforrest

Brian, will you incorporate that fabulous bridge?


----------



## Craignor

Looking good Brian, keep on trucking, a little every day and it will be done in no time!

Try to get something running, so you can play a little as you work.


----------



## Guest

*"Brian, will you incorporate that fabulous bridge?"*

No Forrest, could not fit it in nor would it have been appropriate to the new layout's theme. But, you will see it again. We gave it to Wood for his layout as we felt he would make good use of it and it goes back to it's home, Newport, RI where would lives. How good is that.


----------



## Guest

*"Try to get something running, so you can play a little as you work."*

Craig, the CIC trains are fully operational, and they are the longest runs on the layout.


----------



## Craignor

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"Try to get something running, so you can play a little as you work."*
> 
> Craig, the CIC trains are fully operational, and they are the longest runs on the layout.


That’s great, good for you, all work and no play....:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

The sidewalks look really good, Brian.


----------



## Guest

*The sidewalks look really good, Brian.*

One of the best products D56 has ever produced. They really dress up the buildings. WE are using them extensively for the new layout. The GCT complex (base unit and terminal) will be outlined with the sidewalks, all 42" by 27". They will to a great job in accenting and already beautiful scene.


----------



## Guest

This week has really flown by for us. It must be that we have been busy working on the new layout.

All of the buildings for 5th Avenue (elevated and located against the wall) have been wired for lighting and the lights are now operational. We could not go further in this area until our backdrop arrived which was today. We will install this backdrop behind 5th Avenue tomorrow.

We finalized the arrangement of buildings for Park Avenue (the street in the front) and drilled the holes for the lights.

Our next step was to build the risers for 34th Street (behind Park Avenue). There are three units that all join together. They are large, two at about 80" by 25". The risers were necessary to compliment Harry Heike's Grand Central Terminal Base unit. Traffic from 34th Street will enter the GCT base unit from one side and exit from the other. Should be an impressive scene.

The location for all buildings on 34th Street was finalized and holes drilled in the new risers for the building lighting. 

To some, this may not seen like a lot of work, but it was. After we finish installing the CIC backdrop behind 5th Avenue, I can start the street material, sidewalks, accessories, and trees.

By the end of next week, Christmas in the City should look a lot different than today.


----------



## Chugman

Brian, you are making excellent progress. Of course we aren't surprised based on your track record. I know you have given a lot of thought and planning into this layout and it clearly shows. I am very anxious to see how your backdrops look. And I can't wait to see your passenger station installed. Everyday I have to get online to get "my fix" of what's the latest on Brian's layout.

Keep up the great work my friend. It is an exciting ride and I'm glad that you are taking us along with you.

Art


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Art. You have been a big inspiration to me as we have traveled many tracks together. Your layout is something that all of us can learn from.


----------



## sg3

Just speechless ....


----------



## Guest

It's been a week since I last updated the status of our new layout. This silence does not translate to us sitting on our hands, quite the contrary. A lot of what we have done does not show up in a photograph. Here's a summary of what we have accomplished:

1. Installed the NYC decal backdrops for CIC. 
2. Installed special lighting for the Empire State Building and St. Mark's Cathedral.
3. Elizabeth painted the bases for the CIC accessories from white to a color that matches our porcelain sidewalks. Big job as there are over 250 of them.
4. Got all of our vehicles out of the storage unit and sorted then out for the different streets in CIC. Another big job, as there are over 300 of them.
5. Installed the street lights for 5th Avenue.
6. Started today a special lighting affect for 5th Avenue. Hope to finish this tomorrow.
7. Cut and fitted the asphalt roadways for 5th Avenue.
8. Installed the building lights for 34th Street that is also on a riser.

That sums it up. In short, a very busy and productive week.


----------



## Craignor

Good job Brian, you are knocking it out!


----------



## DennyM

Brian, what do you use for the asphalt roadway?


----------



## Guest

*"Brian, what do you use for the asphalt roadway?"*

I can't take credit for this idea. During the renovation project for our last layout, I tried to order a roadway product from Scenic Express that I has used on the Christmas in the City portion of the layout, but it was no longer available. Elizabeth said, why not use a "real" asphalt product for the roadways, ASPHALT SHINGLES. We experimented with them and found that a black color was perfect as it did a terrific job of hiding the seams. It cuts very easily and sure looks good. So with this layout, that also has a lot of roadways, it is the asphalt shingles for sure.

We have started with 5th Avenue and hopefully today we can install what I have already cut and fit. We are also using a double strip pin stripping tape for the center lines.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Guest

You and Elizabeth have been very busy. You are right, a lot of that doesn't show in pictures but they are all important tasks. It's great that you are making so much progress.


----------



## DennyM

That's a great idea. I wish I had thought of that. When I did the roadway on my layout I use the blue painters tape to outline the roads and driveways then spread spackle between the tape. I pulled up the tape and everything was how I wanted. Then I sanded the spackle and painted it black.


----------



## Guest

The Building Inspector today officially approved the Certificate of Occupancy for the building owners along 5th Avenue. Good news for those who have been patiently waiting to move in. The Mayor wanted a ribbon cutting ceremony to mark this stage of progress, but the City Council members thought it was better to wait for the entire city to be completed. 

So the construction crew turned it's attention today to 34th Street. Some preliminary work had already been accomplished, so it is expected that the work on this street will proceed much quicker. This street is a critical part of Christmas in the City as it interfaces with the upper level of the Grand Central Terminal Base Unit. The cranes lowered the first of three sections into place this afternoon. The electricians are scheduled to arrive tomorrow morning to provide lighting to the buildings for this section of 34th Street.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Fabforrest

You bet we will.


----------



## TonyRigby

Can’t wait to see some more pics....I’m hooked!


----------



## Guest

Looking forward to the new pics, Brian.


----------



## laz57

BRAVOOOOOO!!!! Both ELIZABETH & BRIAN are doing a great job! Do we here a Train Magazine knocking to do a story here? I sure hope so.


----------



## Guest

Yes Laz, We are committed to *Classic Toy Trains* for their upcoming 2018 Christmas issue. Roger Carp is a gem to work with and we are proud to have our layout featured in the most popular O-Gauge publication.

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## TonyRigby

I’m sure happy to hear that Brian! This is the first year I’ve had a subscription and can’t wait to see your layout in the Christmas issue. I sure can’t wait to move this summer and get going on my own new and improved layout.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Tom, we are excited about working with Roger. He reached out to us and showed an interest in our work. It was a no-brainer to go with CTT.


----------



## Guest

We are delighted that so many of you have followed our work on the new layout. Thanks to you all for your interest.

First photo in quite awhile, but 5th Avenue took a lot of our time to get it right. So here is your first look.

View attachment 408289


View attachment 408297


With 5th Avenue behind us (literally), we could get started today on 34th Street.The buildings on the lower riser are the same height as the upper level for the Grand Central Terminal Base Unit and they will serve as a backdrop for it. The GCT base goes up against it. I have included a photo of the other two risers that will flank the riser with the buildings on it. They together will outline the GCT complex.

View attachment 408305

View attachment 408313


----------



## Lehigh74

Wow! Looks great!


----------



## PW Trains

Wow! Looks very impressive. The layout is coming together nicely. Great job!! :appl:


----------



## TonyRigby

You know, I’ve never used that emoji with the heart eyes before. Never seemed like the manly thing to do. But these pics, Brian!!

Here goes nothing..... 😍

Really looks fantastic!


----------



## Chugman

Wow! It's really starting to come together. It looks like a long reach to get to the back street after you get it finished, but I am sure you have that figured out. exciting times! Nice work.

Art


----------



## BFI66

:appl: Outstanding work!

-Pete


----------



## kstrains

Wow, great work and progress, Brian. I always look forward to seeing new updates on this thread and have been reading this thread on daily basis every day after work. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PatKn

WOW


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer

Fabulous progress, Brian!!!


----------



## Lee Willis

I am impressed by how fast you guys work. Really good stuff.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That is warp speed on the work there Brian, and it looks fantastic!


----------



## Guest

Outstanding! 5th Avenue looks fabulous all lit up.


----------



## empire builder

:smilie_daumenpos:
PTC I am impressed with the CIC so far.
the 3rd photo you posted there appears to be a lighted figure imitating a light with bulb and metal connector look closely it really looks like a small weeble!!


----------



## Spence

PTC; the layout looks absolutely fantastic. :appl::appl:


----------



## laz57

BRIAN, 
The backdrop with the NY skyline is fantastic. How did you do it? Stencil? Metal? Very nice indeed.


----------



## Guest

Laz, it is a vinyl decal product that really compliments our "big city".


----------



## Guest

Today, I was really on a roll. I started to wire the street lights and trees for 34th Street. I got a nice system going and it all went quickly, much faster than working on my hands and knees like I had to do for 5th Avenue. My goal is to finish this street by this weekend and this looks very doable now.

As soon as I can place these two risers adjacent to the center riser, you will be able to better see how this all was designed to compliment the GCT complex.


----------



## Pebo

Gorgeous!
Peter


----------



## icolectto

Brian and Elizabeth,

Your passion for the hobby is obvious and an absolute delight to follow. I have been following your progress from the beginning of your new layout and have been anxious to see each new step in the progress. You are both very talented and a true asset to the hobby. Thanks for sharing your masterpiece.:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Jeff T

Holy Moly, just amazing Brian!


----------



## sg3

beautiful


----------



## cole226

*BIG CITY LIGHTS*

Brian, looks to me like you Mainers are starving for civilization. 

It's all *really* impressive so far. Great job. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## highvoltage

Passenger Train Collector said:


> ...As soon as I can place these two risers adjacent to the center riser, you will be able to better see how this all was designed to compliment the GCT complex.


I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Guest

*"Brian, looks to me like you Mainers are starving for civilization".*

Cole, you are so correct in terms of other O-Gauge enthusiasts who really appreciate our hobby and want to share their interests. Other than our good friend John from Brunswick, we have found hardly anybody. Quite different than when I lived in the Chicago area where they were everywhere.

Having said that, we would still be maintaining our pace as we love the work and are anxious to get at it every morning. We have wonderful working conditions that makes our layout this time so much easier to get at. Our electrician did a fabulous job in understanding our lighting and power needs.


----------



## bluecomet400

It is a bit lonely up here when it comes to train friends, but we still have a good time. 

We make up for it by sharing our collection and layout with other non-train-enthusiast friends. They love to come to our basement and see our trains (I have a group coming on Monday!!), and I truly enjoy it as much as our visitors do. Who knows?? It may just rekindle someone's interest in toy trains.


----------



## Guest

One-half of 34th Street was put in place today. I expect the right side will be ready tomorrow to slide back into it's designated space to complete this street. 

The spacing between the two elevated streets is perfect and does not obstruct the view. Nice when a plan comes together. It was just five months ago when I drew the revised layout plan. Had to do lots of thinking to maximize the available space and to utilize our train & D56 collection to it's best advantage. So far, so good.


----------



## Guest

It always feels good when your project is moving along well and *ahead of schedule*. Today, I pushed onto place the last riser for CIC. Accessories and vehicles have been installed and it is now ready to interface with the GCT when Harry finishes his work on it.

Tomorrow, we start on the base level (otherwise known as Park Avenue) working towards the front railroad tracks. Pretty exciting stuff. I measured the space where the GCT complex goes after the risers were all in place and they were perfect. 

*The scenes created with 34th Street and 5th Avenue behind it are spectacular.* Much better than I envisioned. I will post photos this weekend after I get the side streets and sidewalks done that outline the GCT complex.


----------



## Guest

I'm looking forward to the photos, Brian.

It's great that your plan is working out. I've never had much luck with plans. I guess I'm not that good at it. Things that look great to me on paper don't come out as I envisioned. I end of modifying and modifying, moving things around until I end up with an arrangement I am happy with.


----------



## Guest

*"It's great that your plan is working out. I've never had much luck with plans. I guess I'm not that good at it. Things that look great to me on paper don't come out as I envisioned. I end of modifying and modifying, moving things around until I end up with an arrangement I am happy with."*

Joe, I believe that you have to look at a layout "plan" as a starting point. It is invariable that changes will be made as you encounter conditions that were impossible to envision. This is a great topic for a separate thread. I will give it a shot.


----------



## DennyM

That's so true Brian. My layout looks nothing like it did when I started and I going to add another extension and get rid of my 036 curves for 048.


----------



## Guest

Another big day as work started on the last of three streets in the City, Park Avenue. My first mission was to create a template for Harry Heike to cut-in access on both sides of the GCT for the 4 bridges that will connect 34th Street with the GCT Base Unit. Traffic will flow into the base from both sides. 

Then it was on to installing the buildings to the right of the GCT complex. I stopped at the right end cap as I have to work from back to front on each end.

Please notice in the photos how much the street lights and lighted trees illuminate the buildings, accessories, and vehicles. I have said many times that lighting is your best friend when designing a layout.

All in all, pretty good day for progress.

View attachment 410121


View attachment 410129


View attachment 410137


----------



## Fabforrest

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer

Very impressive! Lighting on trees compliments the building lights nicely. The backdrop silhouettes of buildings look cool too and provide added dimension to the scene.

David


----------



## PatKn

Really impressive 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood

Brian, This it is going to be a site to see. Magnificent!!!!


----------



## Chugman

Brian the city is really taking shape! Great job so far. The tiers show off your fabulous collection of Dept 56 buildings to perfection. I'm anxious to see your GCT when it is done. It looks like it will be the crown jewel in your city, the center of attention.

Well done!

Art


----------



## Fabforrest

When will Harry finish the new base?


----------



## Guest

*"When will Harry finish the new base?"*

The GCT and it's Base Unit will be ready for pickup at the upcoming *York Meet*. The base does not travel well with commercial carriers because of it's size. When it was originally shipped to us, there was handling damage. So the safe bet is for us to bring it back.


----------



## DennyM

Fabforrest said:


> Wow. Just wow.


What Forrest said.


----------



## Spence

Brian; it looks absolutely fantastic. :appl::appl: I look forward to seeing the layout.


----------



## Lee Willis

You are a master of lighting, clearly. VERY impressive, Brian.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The lighting is fantastic, I can only hope I can do half as good a job at you've done here!


----------



## Guest

Thanks for all of your compliments. They are certainly appreciated by both of us. 

Having a lot of lighting in this case is critical as without the extra lighting, the buildings and accessories would not reach their potential in terms of the ability to see their beauty. There are so many interesting building styles and it would be a real shame not to be able to see them properly. Our goal is to make the layout independent of any natural lighting as only the windows in the door provide the little natural light available. We do not want to use the overhead LED lighting for train operations.


----------



## kstrains

Brian, the lighted trees add a lot to the lighting of your layout! It looks great! Are the trees from Department 56? I always like having many lighted trees on my Christmas layout.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Ken, they are from D56 from about 2001-2003. They are the nicest winter tress I have seen.


----------



## empire builder

PTC the lighting makes me think of the Griswold Xmas movie so did the local electric company turn to nuclear power ?
I'll bet it looks even better in person! 
Keep the pictures coming always a delight to see what you both have accomplished.
This makes me wonder what magical effects are in store for the Polar Express portion of layout.
Thanks for sharing this with us all.


----------



## Guest

*"This makes me wonder what magical effects are in store for the Polar Express portion of layout."*

EB, yes we have several changes/surprises planned for the PE portion of the layout. We learned a lot from the last one.* Our goal is to make it the best Polar Express rendition in the O-Gauge hobby.*

And, we will keep the photos coming. Right now, we are doing a lot of nitty-gritty work, so there is not much to show. In another week, there should be a lot of progress that we can share. But, I can share the start of the work that Harry Heike is doing to reface the GCT and raise it by 3". 

View attachment 411929


View attachment 411937


----------



## Spence

That thing is going to be huge and the star of the layout. :appl:


----------



## Guest

*"That thing is going to be huge and the star of the layout."*

Yes, that is a true statement. I designed the entire City around the GCT complex. The enhancements that Harry is making will take the GCT to a different level. Stay tuned.


----------



## Guest

The City's Mayor was a very busy fella today. This morning, he met with the Cab Association at the future site of the Grand Central Terminal and this afternoon, he held a special meeting of shop owners who line Park Avenue. He started the meeting by saying, *"we have listened to all of you"*. Frequent complaints from the shop keepers at City Council Meetings have been insufficient parking for their customers. These shop owners have been *"sick and tired"* of the malls hogging most of the retail business. 

The Mayor then projected a photo on the large screen of a sample of how his administration has corrected all of the shop owners concerns with a *"vast amount"* of new parking. He went on to say, best of all, it is all right at the curb in front of your establishments. The audience erupted in applause. 

Comments from the shop owners who left this meeting ecstatic were *"if the Mayor is looking for another term, he just earned it."* And another said that *"Christmas 2018 is going to be their best ever." 
*
The Mayor described this meeting as one of the best he has had since taking office.

Here is the photo he showed the shop owners.

View attachment 412369


----------



## highvoltage

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Wood

So nice Brian. Did Elizabeth paint the green trees in the background or are they scenery trees? They look like felt.


----------



## Guest

You are correct Wood, they are felt trees that she cut out and detailed.


----------



## Wood

I suspected that. What a great team. Just gets better everyday..


----------



## PatKn

Looking good, Brian. Fun project to watch.


----------



## Chugman

The city is really taking shape! I love the picture with the room lights on so you can see the details on the buildings. Elizabeth is a very talented lady.

Art


----------



## Guest

*"Elizabeth is a very talented lady."*

I sure got a good one, Art. She is always asking what can I do to help.


----------



## Guest

The weather in the City was perfect today for the road crew to lay the north bound lanes of Park Avenue. The City's Mayor was so impressed with the progress that he allowed the road to be opened to traffic so that the shop keepers could benefit immediately from the new parking. The south bound lanes are expected to be completed next week as soon as the gooseneck street lights and new trees are installed in the center island.

Most of the shop owners reported that shopping today was very brisk. They attributed this directly to an abundance of curb style parking. 

View attachment 413201


----------



## PatKn

I love the look of the layout. It really looks beautiful. The nose in parking looks good but for me it no longer looks like NYC. That type of parking doesn't exist anywhere in NY. It looks good and it's your layout and you make it how you like it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

The city looks fabulous, Brian. The parking out front is a great way to display a lot of vehicles.


----------



## Lehigh74

It starting to look like something special.


----------



## Guest

*"The parking out front is a great way to display a lot of vehicles."*

That is the plan.


----------



## laz57

Looking GREAT BRIAN!!! I too like the front parking. Getting to see lots o cars is as exciting as the trains themselves. BRAVO!!!!:appl:


----------



## kstrains

I agree with Art, I do like the lights on in the room to see the details of your buildings. Department 56 buildings do have a lot of details which brings your city to life, Brian. Regardless, the night time photos I like to. There something to be said in seeing a beautiful city a night. Yours is one of them! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BFI66

I really look forward to your updates every night! Keep them coming!

-Pete


----------



## TonyRigby

Let me also add that I’m enjoying the accompanying storyline you’re creating. This is great fun!


----------



## DennyM

Looking good Brian. What did you use to glue the asphalt down?


----------



## Guest

Denny, I used a caulking gun with construction adhesive to secure the roadways.


----------



## Booly15

Very interested in your progress as I have started to design a garage layout also, I am concerned about humidity and such as I will be doing minimal changes to the garage as we will be moving in about 5 -7 years. I will post here some layout design ideas and lots of questions as I am getting back in after 30 years! I have to say your work is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## bluecomet400

Looks great, Brian!! You 2 are doing the work of an entire construction crew.


----------



## Bill Webb

Don't forget the lady who is working behind the scenes. She is a tremendous help and her favorite part is about to emerge. Elizabeth prefers to work in the magical realm but has been busy on CIC also.

So how goes it PTC, started on Polar Express section yet? March 1 has arrived and the elves want out. You are going to have a riot if they stay cooped up much longer.


Nice here. 82 and 5-8 on sails yesterday. Alberto stained at home yesterday, Charles there Saturday. Paula is in charge and has her own list. Floor goes down Saturday week. Then we should be about ready for backdrop, final lighting, and bench work.


----------



## Guest

Yes Bill, March 1st and we have made a start on the PE side. We had reached a point when most of the CIC stuff had been moved to where it belongs, so the PE benchwork staging area was now free. I emptied two large tubs of track and it was off to the races. Also got my Master Plan out as a guide. The track went down exactly as I had planned for it. I am now working on the wiring.

Most of the supplies we needed to finish the CIC arrived yesterday and the balance of them are do here tomorrow. This will allow us to finish (as much as we can before the GCT and Base arrive) by the end of the weekend.

Not to worry Bill, progress continues.

View attachment 416217


View attachment 416225


View attachment 416233


----------



## Fabforrest

are you taking a semi to york to retrieve the GCT?


----------



## empire builder

PTC I see a track plan I believe we have seen once before! you have my curiosity up with the straight track at rear but then if I wait it will become clear as to its exact purpose.

now I have to ask seeing your in snow country is looking at all that white in layout room like being snow blinded. only a well intentioned pun on that but then am sure the artist has some colors to add to make it all pop!

so is the heater been installed on back wall yet, or still using the space heater?


----------



## Guest

*"are you taking a semi to york to retrieve the GCT?"*

Now that's a good idea, Forrest. Yes, really BIG is what Harry is doing to the GCT and base. He has raised the GCT by 3" and the preliminary photos he has sent me are outstanding. He has taken what TW Design did for Lionel to a whole new level. Sidewalls, roof, and decorations all have been substantially improved. And, the interior is being finished with larger new windows to allow for a good viewing of the finished interior. The base is undergoing improvements as well. To say that this will be a focal point for the CIC portion of the layout would be an understatement.


----------



## Guest

*"you have my curiosity up with the straight track at rear but then if I wait it will become clear as to its exact purpose."
*

EB, the straight track along the wall is for a siding that will serve the new PE railroad station complex. Waiting now for the new Ross switches. The Lionel 115th Anniversary Silver Addition Train will be parked there when not in service.

Other than that, the track plan is the same as our last PE layout with the exception that both main lines will be on the same level. It is a tad longer as well. The old saying if "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" applies here. This track plan served as well with the last PE.

As soon as I finish the drilling and sawing for the PE side, our heat pump will be installed. The vendor asked that I finish with all the sawdust first. Should be installed this month. In the meantime, my trusty propane heater has served us really well. It heats the room quickly and because the room is heavily insulated, the heater is off much of the day and the room stays warm.


----------



## Guest

We were both happy to have the balance of supplies arrive this morning to finish the CIC portion, or as much as we can do now. I went to work on the left end portion to install lighted trees and the designated buildings assigned to this area. I should be able to finish this area in the morning and then it is on to the right end where the same tasks await me. After that it is a matter of installing the lighted trees for the medium island for Park Avenue and FINALLY laying the last sections of roadway that border the railroad tracks in front of the layout.

Got a good bargain at HD today as I needed more asphalt shingles and a bundle had the packaging torn off. Got it for 50% off. Good thing as I only needed a few shingles. The balance that I do not use, any MTF member is welcome to them.

Overall, the City is "looking good".


----------



## bluecomet400

Uh oh, Brian..........you altered your Master Plan since the last time you showed it to me. What happened to your "no switches" rule???


----------



## Guest

*John, blame Santa.* If you remember, we received a special dispensation from the "big guy" to allow for the very first non-PE train to enter the North Pole. The Chief Architect Elf was then tasked to design a Train station to accommodate the increased train traffic with more children arriving each Christmas Eve. His design included this siding that will add greatly to train traffic management.

View attachment 417113


----------



## Wood

Looks to me like a great excuse to add switches!!! The kids will be so excited to visit the real "Christmas" land....


----------



## Guest

*"Looks to me like a great excuse to add switches!!! The kids will be so excited to visit the real "Christmas" land...."*

Adding two switches is the least we can do for Santa in order that we strictly adhere to the Chief Architect Elf's plan. We believed that the Polar Express portion of the layout would absolutely be the best for the 115th Anniversary train to operate. 

I remember well when Lionel showed this engine at the York Meet. We both thought that it was very special and came up with the idea to create matching passenger cars. At the time, we had not come up with a good place to operate this train, but Santa sure helped us out by solving this problem. It should be a spectacular scene when it pulls into the North Pole Train Station with it's first passengers aboard.


----------



## Wood

Brian, your Polar Express consist is spectacular. I remember so well when we visited the original Polar Express layout, it was stunning. Looking forward to the new rendition. The Chief Architect Elf will be smiling.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Wood, we are looking forward to the new PE as well.

Today, I completed placing all of the buildings on the layout and they are all lit. All of the D56 accessories are now installed as well. Still have to install the lighted trees along the front of Park Avenue. Also have to lay the last of the roadway that goes in the front along the RR tracks. But, we sure are getting close to finishing CIC.


----------



## Bill Webb

Glad to see that things in the great north remain on schedule. From reading other threads and answering Paula's texts, it sounds like the mired middle mess of the US is in terrible shape with no electricity, no heat, and problems in Virginia that reflect the Union Monitor comet strike.

Here in Isla Mujeres, it is a sunny 80 with a slight breeze and the sails were biting when we called "lines in" at 4:30 yesterday. Almost time to come home; it looks as if a 21" Lionel UP car is not the ticket so we will stay with American.

Keep on keeping on. You guys have a railroad to build!
Expect to see North Pole pictures later this week?


----------



## Guest

If all goes well tomorrow, we should be at a point to test run the PE trains. I am in a small hold with the CIC portion waiting for supplies that should be here by Wednesday. I did get to start a 4-engine lash up today with the yellow warbonnets.

Elizabeth continues to work on the PE backdrops. They are very labor intensive and she is a perfectionist. There are eight panels and she is about 1/2 the way through with them.

We made an inspection tour of the layout after dinner this evening and we both commented that it was a rather unusual sight. One side is a sea of beautiful lights while the other is rather dark. This will soon change as we accelerate our work on the Polar Express. When done, a visitor would be well advised to wear sunglasses.


----------



## highvoltage

Passenger Train Collector said:


> If all goes well tomorrow, we should be at a point to test run the PE trains. I am in a small hold with the CIC portion waiting for supplies that should be here by Wednesday. I did get to start a 4-engine lash up today with the yellow warbonnets.
> 
> Elizabeth continues to work on the PE backdrops. They are very labor intensive and she is a perfectionist. There are eight panels and she is about 1/2 the way through with them.


It really sounds impressive. Look forward to your progress updates.



Passenger Train Collector said:


> We made an inspection tour of the layout after dinner this evening and we both commented that it was a rather unusual sight. One side is a sea of beautiful lights while the other is rather dark.


That's a result of the recent storm. Crews will get to that side in short order. 



Passenger Train Collector said:


> This will soon change as we accelerate our work on the Polar Express. When done, a visitor would be well advised to wear sunglasses.


I'll be sure to bring mine. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest

The road crew finally finished all of the road surfaces for the CIC. Public Works Department is scheduled to work on lighting the balance of the trees along Park Avenue today. 

Meanwhile while all this was happening, on the other side of the layout, the Chief Architect Elf was very excited to receive a shipment on new marble for the surface of the Center of the North Pole. He expects his elf crew to have this installed by this weekend. Very ambitious schedule, but he has to get this work done before he can start on the new train station project.


----------



## Guest

The Elf Supervisor in charge of NP train operations, otherwise known by his nickname, Happy Rails, declared the new track recently installed to be fit for the expected increase in train volume. He instructed the train engineers to run their trains several times on this new track to be sure that any issues could be dealt with now *BEFORE* Christmas Eve. All went as expected, very well. 

Not to be outdone today, the Public Works Department finished with the lighted trees along Park Avenue in Christmas in the City. The shop owners along this famous NYC roadway were delighted with this project as combined with the impressive parking right in front of their stores, new business is expected to flood through their doors.

Late this afternoon, the crew arrived that is responsible for laying the new marble surface in the Center of the North Pole. Work is expected to start on this project first thing in the morning.

The elves are very happy that finally activity is happening all over the North Pole.


----------



## Volphin

I don't have enough popcorn for this thread! Amazing job Brian!


----------



## PatKn

Brian, Great thread. I love following your progress and am anxious to see the finished product. I would be great to see incremental pictures of your progress to help us picture what you are describing.


----------



## Bill Webb

Lots of progress. Want to see it.

Glad that the elves are pleased. Happy elves will make the North Pole a lot easier to work on. Good luck with the marble.


----------



## empire builder

new marble for the NP area this sounds interesting! 
ha ha define happy elves.... on sugar high or hiccup [pun intended]

hope those elves ate there Wheaties this morning as marble not exactly a light item.

hope to see pictures of CIC area when completed any chance of room lights off picture of CIC?


----------



## Guest

*"I would be great to see incremental pictures of your progress to help us picture what you are describing."*

Pat, I will try to get some photos today. I hate to take them when things are not neat.


----------



## Chugman

I can very much relate to that, Brian. We sure are anxious to see how you are doing though. 

Art


----------



## Guest

*"hope to see pictures of CIC area when completed any chance of room lights off picture of CIC?"*

Got you covered today. I have to install two more trees with lights in the medium strip in front of where the GCT will go. I needed to leave room to work in order to get it installed.

View attachment 419233


View attachment 419241


View attachment 419249


View attachment 419257


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the photos, Brian. It really looks like a city. Fabulous work. This is going to be an awesome layout.


----------



## Lehigh74

Holy moly! That looks great even without GCT.


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys. It has been a pleasure this week to be able to operate trains on either side of the layout. I am a big Berkshire fan and the PE now has three of them. Lionel did a wonderful job with this model and the sounds, smoke and general operation are a delight.

The elves ran out of the material for the new surface of the Center of the North Pole, so it is off to the quarry tomorrow. Most of it is down and it looks great.


----------



## Bill Webb

Plenty of light from buildings, streetlights, etc without the need for overhead. And they are LEDs.

Excellent view of all buildings and accessories. Trees do not block the view.

Painted bases really enhance the scene and add to the realism. Elizabeth did a great job.

Additional vehicles which are being shipped next month will fill many empty parking spaces and add to the scene.

All this and no mention of the trains which are the basis for the entire layout and are beyond spectacular. It is exciting to see this plan come together.


----------



## empire builder

PTC wow the photos of CIC are fantastic! I think it was the 3 Rd photo that the room is darker where the entire scene just pops.
The black buildings is that a backdrop or the talents of the artistic elf.
those yellow faced Santa Fe F-3's and passenger cars really add to the overall effect.
I have to ask it looks like outer track is right at tables edge so any thing to keep trains from falling to floor?


----------



## laz57

WOW!!! SUPER COOL BRIAN!!!:smilie_daumenpos::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Guest

*"All this and no mention of the trains which are the basis for the entire layout"*

Bill, watch for the Fantastic Fan Foto thread in the morning.


----------



## Guest

*"PTC wow the photos of CIC are fantastic! I think it was the 3 Rd photo that the room is darker where the entire scene just pops.
The black buildings is that a backdrop or the talents of the artistic elf.
those yellow faced Santa Fe F-3's and passenger cars really add to the overall effect.
I have to ask it looks like outer track is right at tables edge so any thing to keep trains from falling to floor?"*

The black buildings are a commercially available backdrop product. They are perfect for our application.

The track is on the edge, but there will be a trim edge installed as one of the last steps. Don't want to mess it up as it will be stained wood. We are also using knotty pine boards instead of a table skirt. And lastly, we have a very special treatment for the center aisle flooring.


----------



## Chugman

Wow! It really looks great! So much to look at and so colorful. 

Art


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer

Very, VERY nice!!! :smilie_daumenpos:

David


----------



## Spence

Excellent. :appl:


----------



## kstrains

Brian, Wow! Looking Fantastic! I like the tiers you have down in creating CIC! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PatKn

Wow! :worshippy: I had to pick my jaw up from the floor. What a fantastic looking display. Great job, Brian and Elizabeth. You've outdone yourselves. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Lee Willis

That is fantastic Brian. Truly remarkable.


----------



## papa3rail

Well it took me awhile to get through all 54 pages but I have to say I love this.I have a large collection of C.I.C myself and my original intention was to populate the layout with them but when I fell in love with scratch building structures they were relegated to my backdrop,I call it the Million Dollar Backdrop and with a collection the size of yours I feel certain you know why I chose that name.What you have going there is absolutely stunning,I'm impressed beyond words.I look forward to following your progress on what will certainly be a beautiful layout.


----------



## DennyM

Absolutely fantastic!! You layout is much more than I could have imagined.


----------



## cole226

mighty impressive boys and girls!:appl::appl:


----------



## Guest

The elves were very excited today about the arrival of the Gold Edition Polar Express for it's first trip to the new North Pole. The Elf Supervisor for Train Operations was the first to meet the engineer of the Gold PE as he pulled into what will be the North Pole Train Station. There was no confusion on the engineer's part where to bring his engine to a halt as the elves have been working diligently on the train platforms that line the back of the train station complex. The engineer expressed his amazement with all of the enhancements that are being made for the North Pole train operations. Christmas, 2018 will provide a lot of company for the Gold Edition PE crew as they will be joined by the traditional PE and the 115th Anniversary train. Happy Rails (Elf Supervisor of Train Operations) told the Gold Edition crew that Santa was very pleased at the prospect of being able to greet more children at the North Pole this year because of increased rail service.

Tomorrow, work will continue on the new train station complex with the remainder of the station platforms scheduled to be installed. The new train station is next on the agenda and a heavy concentration is being made to have this complex operational very soon. 

Very exciting times at the North Pole. Trains are finally running and progress is being made on the Polar Express.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Craignor

Brian,

Looking good!


----------



## Guest

The Polar Express backdrops went up today. Sure makes a big difference in setting the stage for what is to come. Elizabeth wants to tweak them tomorrow, so when she finishes up, I will post some photos.


----------



## Guest

The large contingency of North Pole elves were very upset today when they made their way to the new Center of the North Pole to inspect the re-surfacing project completed last week. As they looked down at their feet attached to a base, they were in horror as the bases were all painted beige to match their previous home. A spokesman for the elves said this is not going to work, we look just plain foolish. They were all reassured that all of their bases would soon be painted to match the new flooring surface. There was panic for a while, but they all settled down with the painting news. Now, only Elizabeth is in a panic with 600 plus of the elves to do.

View attachment 421249


----------



## Bill Webb

Send them to Virginia. It is snowing so hard here that they won't be able to see their bases.

Let's see, paint twenty a day and finish just before York.

They will look great just as Santa's elves should.


----------



## Lee Willis

You guys be careful there, you hear? I've heard that if you get those testy elves in a big enough group, they can be pretty difficult to handle!


----------



## Guest

Yes Lee, yesterday was a classic example of just how loud 600 plus elves can be. They sure did not appreciate the new surface until we assured them all that their bases would be fixed.

Bill, give Elizabeth a couple of days and this will be corrected.


----------



## laz57

BRIAN,
With all the snow you are to get there today, just open the door and let the ELVES go play outside for a bit? It will feel just like home. Maybe BAILEE, and COOPER would like playing with that many in the snow? Looking good.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Chugman

Elves can be a crafty bunch. You were smart to agree to their demands before they had time to think of other things that they may want. It's a good thing that you have Santa on your side too, he has had a lot more experience dealing with them. Keep an eye on the reindeer too. With all that time on their hands between seasons, you never know what they could be up to too.

Art


----------



## Guest

*"Maybe BAILEE, and COOPER would like playing with that many in the snow?"*

Unfortunately Laz, I think they would eat them. They would not like that. 

Blizzard here today and the pups just love playing tn the snow.


----------



## Guest

Every day, the elves are feeling more and more at home in their new digs. They love the new backdrops as the mountains surround the North Pole giving them a great sense of security. We have to caulk a couple of seams (ran out of caulk this AM), but otherwise, they are done. 

The elf crew spent most of the day working on the new Train Station Complex. You will 
get a rough sense of what it will look like from the photos. Lots of 
scenery and lighting is ahead. But it is a start.

View attachment 421641


View attachment 421649


View attachment 421657


View attachment 421665


----------



## Guest

Laz, the elves told Elizabeth this afternoon that they don't want any part of this.

View attachment 421737


----------



## laz57

BRIAN,
WOW very nice what both of you have accomplished!:appl::appl::appl:. Is there going to be an AROURA at the North Pole? 

Man those pups are having a great time. Yes you don't want them getting any bigger snacking on ELFs. Stay warm, Spring is next week.


----------



## Guest

Yes Laz, the Northern Lights will return as well as a lighted surprise at the other end.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Guest

WOW! Your North Pole backdrop is breathtaking! All the time and effort you are putting into the details is going to payoff big time. This is obviously a Masterpiece in the making. Well done!

Emile


----------



## empire builder

apparently the elves have been sneaking goodies to the pups as they appear to have grown and put on some weight!

the north pole looking good. what are the mountain's made from? 
I have to go buy more popcorn as I have run out looking at the progress from when you first started working to enclose the garage! 
I'll bet the head elf engineer has an itchy throttle hand raring to get the polar express back running its on time schedule.


----------



## PW Trains

Sharp looking backdrop! Very impressive!


----------



## DennyM

I just looked at the radar for you state. You guys are getting it pretty good. That backdrop is nice can't wait for more photos.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer

Wonderful!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PatKn

Looking real good. Nice job Brian and Elizabeth.


----------



## Guest

*"the north pole looking good. what are the mountain's made from?"*

1/2" high density Styrofoam. We cut 4x8 sheets in half to make 2x4's.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the great pictures, Brian. You guys have made a tremendous amount of progress and are doing a fabulous job. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looking great Brian, I may yet have to make a trip to Maine.


----------



## Guest

*"Looking great Brian, I may yet have to make a trip to Maine."*

Now that would be terrific, John. Summer outing for the MTF, so that would be a perfect time.


----------



## empire builder

I would have never thought the mtns were made from Styrofoam as they really look life like the head artistic elf really has talent.

I hope you get time after working on layout to run some trains and enjoy what you both have created so far does the artistic elf run trains as well?

I can't hardly wait for York to be over so we can see the new and improved GCT and installed in its place on the CIC.

I will wait and see but you have my curiosity up as to why the floor tile is in area of one of the polar express loops time will tell all.

thanks for sharing the journey with us all here at MTF.


----------



## highvoltage

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"Looking great Brian, I may yet have to make a trip to Maine."*
> 
> Now that would be terrific, John. Summer outing for the MTF, so that would be a perfect time.


Well, we just picked up our new van today. So we're all ready for this summer's trip. Anxiously awaiting the final product of PTC's (and Mrs. PTC's) efforts.


----------



## Guest

*"I will wait and see but you have my curiosity up as to why the floor tile is in area of one of the polar express loops time will tell all."*

Future home of the Center of the North Pole. When we finish the Train Station complex, this comes next.


----------



## laz57

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"Looking great Brian, I may yet have to make a trip to Maine."*
> 
> Now that would be terrific, John. Summer outing for the MTF, so that would be a perfect time.


GUNRUNNER,
WIFE and I will pick you up at the end of JULY. We can't wait, for our annual vacation to Maine, and our visit with BRIAN & ELIZABETH and all the New Englanders.:thumbsup::smilie_daumenpos .


----------



## Larry Sr.

Brian and Elizabeth.
Excellent work 


__________________
Larry


----------



## Guest

Thanks Larry. Good to see your post. You were one of our favorites at the other place.


----------



## Larry Sr.

Thank you Brian.
Your very kind as always.
Larry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

laz57 said:


> GUNRUNNER,
> WIFE and I will pick you up at the end of JULY. We can't wait, for our annual vacation to Maine, and our visit with BRIAN & ELIZABETH and all the New Englanders.:thumbsup::smilie_daumenpos .


Have to clear that with the boss!


----------



## TonyRigby

Hi Brian! Where are your elf figures from? I’m going to make 5-6 different elves and mass produce them. They’ll probably be made of porcelain with a matte finish and approx. 1 inch tall. Just haven’t seen too many options out there. 

Your layout is coming along so nicely...this thread is really inspiring!


----------



## Traindiesel

Brian, everything seems to be coming along smoothly and nicely. You and Elizabeth are doing excellent work. Thanks again for sharing with us!

I can see it now. On Christmas Eve night, you and Elizabeth go to the train room, with cups of hot cocoa, running the trains in the darkened room with only the layout lights gleaming, and at some point you can't resist to put your head down on the track sideways and watch the locomotives come toward you, moving away at the last second.

I know I would, and I have.


----------



## davidone

Just checked the last 30 pages to see how far the new layout has come and to say the least it is incredible in scope and looks. Love the CIC with the parking in front to show off your classic car collection. 

I have read all 58 pages so far and Elisabeth and yourself have done a wonderful job on the area and the layout and it is simply outstanding. 

Dave


----------



## Guest

Tony, Elizabeth is painting the bases of our elves to match the flooring surface. Big job with close to 700 to do.

You will have to wait a bit before we are ready to place them at our Center of the North Pole.


----------



## Guest

Brian, hot chocolate and Christmas Eve, sounds perfect. After all we have to be there to make sure that this year in particular with three trains that have the North Pole as a destination, it all goes smoothly. Happy Rails has our personal commitment that we will help. *We can't let Santa down, and we won't.*


----------



## Guest

Double whammy the past few days. First, our furnace quit working and today, power outage due to high winds. The portable heater we have been using in the train room sure came in handy as it has been very cold this week. This held up our work in the train room for the past three days. New fuel pump for the furnace corrected that issue and the power came back on late this afternoon. Hopefully, back to normal tomorrow.

This did not hold up our progress though. Elizabeth continued to paint the bases for the elves and I concentrated on installing extender wires on nearly 100 street lights. 

The pictures below show the elf bases before and after painting and how they will look on the new flooring surface.

View attachment 423802


View attachment 423810


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's a lot of elves to paint, she's got her work cut out for her!


----------



## Guest

*"That's a lot of elves to paint, she's got her work cut out for her!"*

That's for sure, John. She is at it again this morning.


----------



## Guest

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"That's a lot of elves to paint, she's got her work cut out for her!"*
> 
> That's for sure, John. She is at it again this morning.


I recall a famous saying, although I might not have it exactly right, it goes: "Behind every Great Modeler, there is a woman...knocking out 700 elves before lunch!"

You're a lucky man Brian!

Emile


----------



## Guest

I'm glad you guys got your heat and power back. Elizabeth is doing a great job. The elf looks great in the snow area. The base blends right in.


----------



## highvoltage

And I see it's Momma Elf with her morning cup of coffee. It looks like she's ready to play bocce, although that would be difficult in the snow.


----------



## Guest

Ornaments for the Christmas Tree, HV.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer

Hey Brian,

I received a Dept 56 email this afternoon mentioning the CIC Singer Building is now "in stock". So it's time to fill the spot you left for it!!! 

David


----------



## Guest

Yup, Ours is on the way. I put a temporary building in the place where it will be installed that has similar dimensions to the Singer Building. It goes in the block with the other high rise buildings. 

Thanks David for the heads up.


----------



## Spence

The elves look fantastic Brian. :appl:


----------



## Bill Webb

We will try to find you some German/Swiss/Austrian elves. Some with pre-painted bases.


----------



## Guest

*"We will try to find you some German/Swiss/Austrian elves. Some with pre-painted bases."*

That will be a tough find, Bill. But having said that, if you find anything that is really cool for either side, please go for it.

Meanwhile back at the ranch, The North Pole Power Company after a lot of hard work is expected to turn on the power today for the Center of the North Pole. The elves are very excited as this time street lighting has more than doubled. They like the fact that they will be much more visible.


----------



## Guest

I have to hand it to the NP Power Company, their work was flawless and when the switch was thrown to activate power at the Center of the North Pole, it all lit up like a Christmas Tree (yes, there is a really big one of these there as well). While that 
was going on, the pattern for the large nautical 6-point star to be applied to the flooring surface arrived and the NP paint crew will finish this task tomorrow. This one is huge, about twice the size of the last one.

Progress is coming along quickly now at the Polar Express. Two major areas are scheduled to be turned over to Santa and his elves by the end of this weekend, the *Train Station complex and the Center of the North Pole*. The elves are also very excited about the arrival of the beautiful silver plated 115th Anniversary Train. We are excited about this as well as it is a wonderful reward from the special dispensation that Santa granted to us.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Guest

One thing you can rely on, Santa has excellent painters as evidenced by their latest work on the 6-point nautical star placed at the very Center of the North Pole. It is expected that the new base for the huge Christmas Tree will be put into place later today.

View attachment 429425


----------



## Fabforrest

That “marble” look is great!


----------



## PatKn

Beautiful work on the star.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Forrest & Pat, this area of the layout is coming together nicely. The star looks terrific in person.


----------



## Wood

Brian, Ditto what Pat said. That is stunningly beautiful. I love the way every direction is "S"


----------



## Guest

Thanks Wood. We messed up with the last one with the N-S-E-W points until a forum member accurately brought to our attention that all the points should be SOUTH. After all, it is the center of the North Pole. It was an easy fix, but this time, we did not mess up.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's funny about the directions, and it makes perfect sense. I'll bet I'd have screwed it up the same way if I did it.


----------



## Guest

Several crews of electrician elves were assigned today to complete the Christmas Lighting for the structures and trees at the new train station complex. There was so much to do that they did not finish all of this work today. Not to worry, they will be back at it first thing in the morning. As soon as this area has been completed, the crews will move on the the Center of the North Pole.

What the elves did complete today was nothing short of spectacular. The WOW factor is becoming apparent.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Guest

Overall, good progress today. Got the Christmas trees in the train station complex lighted and they sure look good. The trees in the Polar Express portion of the layout have colored lights as opposed to white in the city. This makes a nice contrast.

It was then on to the Center of the North Pole. We have two Lionel PE water towers and why they did not offer them with blinking red lights is beyond me. Negligible cost to offer a much better product. Anyway, I fixed that problem and now they look much more realistic. I finished the day working on the big Christmas Tree. Star is now lit and the colored lights will follow tomorrow. I expect to connect all of the special lighting at the "Center" tomorrow. The elves come next. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## Fabforrest

"Stay tuned."

like we would turn away...


----------



## empire builder

ptc on page 55 the photo shows the tile as grayish looking and since you shared a photo with the compass installed at NP it looks golden color so was it poor lighting or?

your elves are making progress to their new home but am sure will return to candy canes hot chocolate and of course making toys for tots so Santa has a full bag come Christmas 2018.


----------



## Guest

Same gray as on page 55. Maybe the lighting was different.


----------



## empire builder

ptc thank you for clarity on color of NP compass and tile.


----------



## Guest

This sure was a "happy" day for the North Pole Supervisor of train operations (Happy Rails) as the long awaited Silver Edition 115th Anniversary train finally arrived at the North Pole. To mark this momentous occasion, it was joined by the Gold Edition PE and the traditional PE train. The new Train Station complex was very busy handling three trains, but good planning of the facilities made it all very efficient. This was an excellent test run for Christmas Eve and based on today's success, it should go very smoothly. From one of the photos below, you will note that the "Big Guy" was on hand to greet the train crews. 

While all of this activity was going on at the new Train Station Complex, the elves started to arrive at the Center of the North 
Pole in order to get the best possible spot. By the end of the day, the Center of the North Pole was filling up quickly. A scene that Santa really enjoys.

It sure was a fun day around the North Pole. 

View attachment 430265


View attachment 430273


----------



## Wood

Thank you for the pictures Brian, the anticipation is driving me crazy.... This is going to be amazing and beautiful. Good, Good, Good work.

You have given us so many good ideas we can incorporate into our own layout. Thank you for that.

I am curious about the green appearing sparkles on Elizabeth's trees and the edge of the mountain. Is that some kind of lighting or is it glitter reflecting the layout lights?


----------



## DennyM

Very nice Brian.


----------



## Guest

Elizabeth used glitter, Wood, to produce the green effect.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That looks great Brian, you really have made amazing progress in a very short time!


----------



## Guest

Thanks John. We have kept at it as the nice weather is coming and it would be good to enjoy it. Besides, it would also be nice to be able to just run trains without all of the work.

Yesterday morning I did just that.


----------



## laz57

Very Very nice BRIAN.:smilie_daumenpos:

Both of you should be very proud on how things are turning out.

Hope the Easter Bunny didn't see all that progress? He might have not left anything for you in the Easter Basket.

Happy Easter to both of you.


----------



## Guest

Laz, we kept the bunny out of the train room. No sense tempting him.


----------



## Guest

Over the past few weeks, we have been working on several projects that when combined and finished, great progress is visible. This has been the case in two areas of concentration, the Train Station Complex and the Center of the North Pole. The Train Station Complex is complete with the exception of lights for the roof of the Station Platforms that are located in front of the Train Station. These lights will be here in a couple of days. We finished the Center of the North Pole today with the placement of about 700 elves and the arrival of Santa and his new sled with reindeer. It is a mind-blowing scene with all of those elves, much like the movie. Take a look.

View attachment 430361


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Wood

700 Elves... Santa needs them all. Nice. :appl::appl::appl:


----------



## laz57

:appl::appl::appl:

That's alot o man er ELF POWER!!!!


----------



## JohnJr

Elves look great! One question, why are they not facing Santa? It seems they would be excited to see him off.
J


----------



## PatKn

JohnJr said:


> Elves look great! One question, why are they not facing Santa? It seems they would be excited to see him off.
> J


Good point.  Nice looking scene. Kudos to Brian and Elizabeth. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest

*"One question, why are they not facing Santa? It seems they would be excited to see him off."*

I guess you could say that it is "our" artistic interpretation as we thought it looked pretty cool to have the elves circle the Grand Christmas Tree and the nautical 6-point star. Just as important to us, the Santa and sleigh are facing the opposite direction to the tree and star. We had to do it this way as the beauty of this piece has the reindeer rising and turning to the right. Again, we thought that it would *all* look better the way we did it taking into consideration the entire scene. 

Thanks for you your comment.


----------



## SantaFeJim

Brian, it is probably a bit too late now, but I think it would have been a great idea to have documented this whole process on video. It would have been a great incentive for future PE layouts as well as great entertainment for many others.

We are getting ready for Christmas 2018 with snow predicted for the Chicago area tonight.


----------



## Spence

“WHEW” and I thought you had plenty of elves on the old layout.


----------



## Guest

Jim, I have to get into videos. The stills can however be incorporated into a video.


----------



## Guest

Spence, the more elves, the better.


----------



## SantaFeJim

Elves are like jell-o... there is always room for more.


----------



## empire builder

I think a cat would have fun rearranging the elves for you! luckily you have 2 dogs.

the NP looks really nice am sure even more so in person.


----------



## kstrains

Wow, the Elves look very excited to take their place on the layout! Great job! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Traindiesel

Brian, I hope the train doesn't derail behind all those elves! You'd be like Godzilla wading through Tokyo climbing over all the elves to get to the train!

Beautiful scene!


----------



## Guest

Actually Brian, there is enough room to get to the back wall in this area without distributing the elves. Santa would not have it any other way.


----------



## seayakbill

Brian, are you using a little rubber cement to hold down the little guys. If not, don't bump the layout, could be the domino effect.

Bill


----------



## laz57

BRIAN,
Why is the one in the second roll facing backwards?

Belated APRIL Fools Joke.


----------



## Guest

Laz, you actually were correct. I found one that was indeed backwards and had to fix it.


----------



## Lehigh74

seayakbill said:


> Brian, are you using a little rubber cement to hold down the little guys. If not, don't bump the layout, could be the domino effect.
> 
> Bill


Dominos. Those were my exact thoughts.


----------



## Guest

3M double sided tape. We used it the last time and they held very well and were easy to remove (not that we want to do this again).


----------



## Guest

Happy Rails, Supervisor of Train Operations at the North Pole, was seen today in his office at the train station with his feet up on the desk. Nobody was complaining as he has put in many long days of hard work to get the new Train Station Complex finished. The electricians finished the last of the lighting for the station platforms today and that completed this project. *The new complex is now fully operational, a good reason to celebrate.*

The operational testing this weekend had three trains in and out of the station and everything worked perfectly. Santa commented that this is a substantial achievement as so many more children can now be served on their trip to the North Pole.


----------



## Larry Sr.

*700 elves and the arrival of Santa and his new sled with reindeer.*

WOW:thumbsup:

Brian hope you don't have Elizabeth cooking for all them elves?

Larry
AND..... You two are still having fun.


----------



## Guest

*"Brian hope you don't have Elizabeth cooking for all them elves?"*

Larry, in order not to have to cook for the elves, she made sure there are several restaurants/eating establishments throughout the North Pole.


----------



## DennyM

You don't need restaurants, all you need is cookies and hot chocolate. Since they are so small you can make one or two really big cookies and cut them up.  I was a catering chef for ten years so I think that would work.


----------



## sg3

This is just beautiful. If I had the resources to do my layout similar to this, I would never leave the train room. I would need a very big building lol


----------



## Guest

Let's see Denny, there is a gingerbread shop. hot chocolate, donuts shop, Irish restaurant, fine breads, cookie shop and more. That should do it.

Don't know how the Irish Restaurant came about other than Santa may be part Irish.


----------



## DennyM

Elves are Celtic so anything Irish or Scottish would be perfect for them. They come from the same place all the little people do.


----------



## Guest

Good point, Denny, I did not think of that. You offer a very logical conclusion.


----------



## DennyM

Me?? Logical?? My wife would disagree with that.


----------



## Guest

The North Pole Official Photographer got around to taking photos of the completed new Train Station Complex today. So here you go.

View attachment 431682


View attachment 431690


View attachment 431698


----------



## Vincent

I can't wait for Christmas and all the goodies I can add to my lay-out!


----------



## Guest

Hope we gave you some ideas, Vincent. More to follow.


----------



## Traindiesel

Wait a minute! It's spring and it's time for the Reindeer Games to commence. I do not see an area dedicated to this activity!

Do we need the penguins to come up from the South Pole to supervise this project!?


----------



## Guest

*"Wait a minute! It's spring and it's time for the Reindeer Games to commence. I do not see an area dedicated to this activity!"*

Coming soon. You have to be a tad patient.


----------



## Chugman

I look at your North Pole scenes and get the chills. No wait, I get that from the temperatures outside and seeing a neighbor with his outdoor Christmas decorations still up. LOL Things are really taking shape and looking great, Brian.

With all the colors and lights, it looks like everything is at a fever's pitch at the Pole. And with more trains scheduled it will only increase. Really great job so far.

Art


----------



## Vincent

Chugman said:


> I look at your North Pole scenes and get the chills. No wait, I get that from the temperatures outside and seeing a neighbor with his outdoor Christmas decorations still up. LOL
> 
> Art


The largest supermarket in our Mexican city started putting out Christmas items for sale last month.


----------



## papa3rail

My first thought was COOL but i think CHILLY would be more apropos.Looks great Brian:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Vincent, no problem there, on out layout, it is Christmas all year.


----------



## Guest

Papa, thanks. So good to see you here and active on the MTF.


----------



## Guest

The residents of the North Pole were treated today for the first time this year to the Northern Lights. And what a spectacular view they had. The sky was a pallet of beautiful colors. 

Now for the story behind the story.

Nice when a project comes out as good or better than planned. I gave the Northern Lights project a lot of thought. There are projectors that display the lights, but they are toys and or night lights that are flimsy and cheap. They are also noisy. I thought about a wide screen TV with a DVR, but the available sizes would not work and you wind up with a black screen when not in use. The only practical option was custom artwork by Elizabeth, and she really wanted to do this project anyway. I found a vendor who would cut the Acrylic panel to my exact measurements. I built the frame for it so that it was very sturdy and was wide enough for the backlighting. I built legs for it so that the weight was not a problem for installation. In short, I put a lot of thought into this project. 

Elizabeth finished painting the Northern Lights this morning. We made a trip to HD to secure the back light which is a 6 ft. LED tube style light. Came home, installed the light, and it was ready for installation. The installation was smooth as silk and we could not wait to test the lighting. Spectacular, just beautiful in the darkness or with the lights on. Even without the back-lighting on, it is a piece of art. Chock this one up in the win column. 

More to come.


----------



## Guest

That sounds great Brian. It's very satisfying when you plan something in detail and it works as planned. That doesn't always happen no matter how thorough the plan.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Joe, the first thing I did this morning in the train room was to hit the remote for the Northern Lights. Elizabeth outdid herself and it is a real work of art. 

She is now working on the backdrop that goes against it. I have one talented lady who loves trains.


----------



## papa3rail

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Papa, thanks. So good to see you here and active on the MTF.


Glad too be here Brian, I envy you having a big chunk of Christmas year round.My wife and I are Christmas fanatics it takes us 4 or 5 weeks to decorate every year but we love it.


----------



## Wood

Passenger Train Collector said:


> The first thing I did this morning in the train room was to hit the remote for the Northern Lights. *Elizabeth outdid herself and it is a real work of art.
> *
> She is now working on the backdrop that goes against it. I have one talented lady who loves trains.


And the picture is where??? You're killing us with anticipation!!!


----------



## Guest

Wood, we would like to finish the scene before posting photos. Right now, unfinished product.


----------



## laz57

BRIAN,
PAM and I were on our Sunday walk with our MINI and we were discussing what both of you were going to use for the Northern Lights? I bet it will look wonderful. We were discussing all the different types of lights used for outside Christmas displays and possible LEDs. Wow we musta been on with you with some mental telepathy or something. We just had that funny feeling? Go figure? It'll be great!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest

Perhaps a new Avatar photo for you both Laz with the new Northern Lights as the background.


----------



## laz57

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Perhaps a new Avatar photo for you both Laz with the new Northern Lights as the background.


Yes SIR, that will be on the MTF for sure:smilie_daumenpos:. 
Can't wait til August.


----------



## Guest

The big mountain/train tunnel is beginning to rise at the far end of the layout. The backdrop that goes against the Northern Lights will be completed tomorrow. Should be a very colorful scene when completed. It will be quite different from our last PE layout. Change sometimes is good.

A lot will now take shape with these very big projects almost complete.


----------



## Guest

We both worked hard today on projects related to the far end of the PE side of the layout. Elizabeth finished the backdrop that goes against the Northern Lights and I finished the sculpting of the mountain that goes out from the wall where the Lights are located. The mountain is now ready for painting tomorrow. 

It is then on to finishing this scene. The polar bear are ready, the large herd of Caribou want their place on the layout, trees must be included, and of course, there is Ice Lake that is part of this scene. All are ready to go. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## balidas

The artwork & level of detail on your layout is incredible!


----------



## bluecomet400

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Wood, we would like to finish the scene before posting photos. Right now, unfinished product.



Don't feel bad, Wood. I'm local to Brian & Elizabeth and don't get to see the progress--I guess we all have to wait for the finished product!

John


----------



## laz57

Just think of the HEINZ Catchup Commercials,

ANTICIPATION.......


----------



## Wood

It's certainly becoming something no one really anticipated. I think we will all be blown away when we see it in person. Very exciting. Keep feeding us Brian and Elizabeth.


----------



## Guest

Good one, Laz. Makes you hungry. 

Friends, guests, visitors, we would love to have you come to visit us, but please understand that we are working in very close quarters. As a result, we have construction tools, building materials, and train equipment stored everywhere in the train room where we can fit it. As an example, the CIC side now has the North Pole buildings temporarily stored there. We therefore think it would be much better to finish the layout and then be able to put everything back in it's proper place. Who really wants to show a work in progress where there is a lot in the way. Not us, thank you.

So please be patient, we will be happy to welcome you all when we finish. And, it won't be very long.


----------



## Guest

Late today, the big mountain was attached to it's base. This was a huge milestone for us as it was the last of the really large projects to be completed for the PE side of the layout. What's left are placing buildings and accessories and wiring. Pretty much fun stuff.

The rest of the Polar Express will now come together rather quickly.


----------



## Bill Webb

Spectacular doesn’t begin to describe this layout. Have to make a Maine pilgrimage this summer. We flew over PTC’s house Monday on the way back from Paris and could see the glow clearly thru the overcast from 35,000 feet. 

We kept expecting to see Santa pop thru the clouds but he must have been helping with the construction too.


----------



## Guest

*"We flew over PTC’s house Monday on the way back from Paris and could see the glow clearly thru the overcast from 35,000 feet." *

That's exactly what we were going for, Bill.


----------



## Guest

Big week for progress for the Mountain Region in our version of the Polar Express story. Northern Lights have been installed, the backdrop that goes against the Lights, done and installed, and the mountain/tunnel has been placed on the layout. You will note that it did not take long for the polar bears to move in.

Sure makes for a very colorful scene.

View attachment 435346


----------



## Wood

Another great scene. It will be wonderful to see how this is all pulled together when it is completed. 

Love that glitter!!!


----------



## laz57

Yes as WOOD stated "another great scene. Good job by the both of you. It will be stunning!!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest

The North Pole Power Company started today the long awaited lighting of the elves homes and businesses. The elves have been very patient as the work has gone on in others areas of the North Pole. The Power Company made excellent progress as about half of these buildings had lights before tonight.

While all of this was going on at the NP, Ice Lake was deemed safe for elf ice skating. The skating shop was very busy sharpening skates. A good deal of new landscaping is yet to be accomplished around the lake. That should begin tomorrow. 

Santa made an inspection tour this evening and expressed his delight with all of the recent progress. His vision is to give all of his Christmas Eve visitors an experience they will never forget. We are delighted to help him with this quest.

Stay tuned.


----------



## bluecomet400

Look out, Clark and Ellen, here come Brian & Elizabeth.


----------



## Guest

Excellent analogy, John. The more lights, the better. But, we will not have their electric bill thanks to using all LED's.


----------



## Chugman

Wow! You never cease to amaze us. Thanks for sharing you and Elizabeth's talents with us. It has been a very fun ride.

Art


----------



## Guest

Ice Lake was finally turned over to the elves today. A new Zamboni is just the ticket to make the ice surface smooth as silk. The elves were having a ball testing their skating skills. Those elves who did not want to venture out on the ice had new park benches provided for their comfort. Many of the elves commented how nice this area turned out and said it was worth the wait. Between the street lights surrounding the Lake and of course the spectacular Northern Lights, night skating is no longer an issue.

Other than just watching the skaters, the elves sitting on the park benches got a first hand view of construction in the adjacent area. The North Pole Power Company was on hand as well as many landscaper elves. New trees were making quite a difference. The power crew wrapped up their day by finishing all 11 structures that are included in this area of the layout. 

Good day for the elves all around.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Bill Webb

You and Mark the Menard’s guy... don’t know which is the bigger tease. Almost as bad as being 16 again living down the street from a girl that I grew up with. Wow, what happened?

Great progress and, like Wood, we want to see the finished product. And, by the way, it is York week. GCT should be ready for pickup.


----------



## Guest

Ice Lake and the Mountain Region have joined the completed sections of our new Polar Express layout. We took a look at our photo album from the last layout this afternoon and I think we definitely learned from it and have improved this time around. We took notes on what we would do differently given the opportunity to do it again. I incorporated these notes into the Master Plan.

Here's a look at the Mountain Region.

View attachment 436602


View attachment 436610


View attachment 436618


----------



## Vincent

I'm impressed with the effort you make into getting everything "fitted" correctly. 

I found some Christmas stuff I plan to use in December, and I bought a (non-working) Christmas house today. If I'm as careful as you are I ought to have a good, small display.


----------



## Wood

Wow Brian, Very nicely done. Love the mirrored lake with its wonderful reflections. Great Christmas colors, excellent assortment of snow covered trees and that glitter sparkle just keeps sparkling away. Busy layout, so much to see. You have packed it well.


----------



## Traindiesel

Brian, that's a very festive scene! And that's the cleanest ice surface I've ever seen. The National Hockey League will be amazed!

Looking forward to seeing you at York!


----------



## bluecomet400

Brian, that looks fantastic!! Those red lamp posts must be a very rare color variation from Lionel!!


----------



## kstrains

Absolutely Beautiful! Elizabeth and you have done a fantastic job! I have always liked those street lights from Lionel. I have a few from I was a boy when my Dad bought them for our Christmas Layout growing up! I might consider adding some of the Red ones like you have to my Christmas Layout. Are they still incandescent bulbs or has Lionel switch to LEDs? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

The mountain region looks great Brian. I really love all the lights.


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys. The only non-Led's on the layout are the ones in the Lionel accessories.


----------



## Guest

We have made terrific progress on the layout last week with an unexpected four additional days available because our dog sitter decided to stay in Florida. We made good use of the extra time.

As of today, the Polar Express side is almost done with only a few small details left to do. Our goal when we started this portion of the new layout was to make it better the the last one. I think we succeeded on every level. However, those of you who visited our last Polar Express layout will be the acid test of how well we did with our goal.

The Christmas in the City is nearing completion as well. Our good friend John brought back our GCT and Base Unit from the York Meet. When they are installed, this side will be finished. 

We have done our best of finish the layout by May 1st (a rather lofty goal when we first started this project). but we are going to make it with time to spare. We had a deadline as the layout is scheduled to be featured in the December, 2018 Classic Toy Trains magazine.

The photo is a glimpse of part of the all-new Polar Express.

View attachment 438626


----------



## c.midland

The best words that I can come up:
Holy Cow!!


----------



## Bill Webb

Love the elves sitting on the bench at the new station. It looks ready for customers... and trains.


----------



## papa3rail

I'm so jealous I wish it was Christmas at my house every day.I'm amazed at what you've accomplished in what seven months I didn't get that far in seven years.:appl:


----------



## Vincent

Beautiful Christmas display!


----------



## kstrains

Brian, another amazing photo of your Polar Express side of your layout! I have never seen any red painted Gooseneck Lamps from Lionel. Did you paint those red? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Yes Ken, I painted them candy apple red. They look terrific.


----------



## Larry Sr.

Outstanding 

Larry


----------



## empire builder

you both did a great job the polar express looks like its a busy place with all the elves scurrying here n there.

when do you anticipate the GCT to be placed in its spot of honor?


----------



## Guest

This week, EB.


----------



## Guest

It looks fabulous Brian. I am also impressed with how quickly you and Elizabeth finished this and how good it looks. You didn't just build it quickly, you built with quality as well.


----------



## bluecomet400

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Yes Ken, I painted them candy apple red. They look terrific.



There you go again, Brian--repainting perfectly good original Lionel goods!!


----------



## Guest

*"There you go again, Brian--repainting perfectly good original Lionel goods!"*

Yes, we are doing our best to make them better.


----------



## Guest

I think that this is a nice scene from the new PE.

View attachment 438922


----------



## bluecomet400

Fantastic!!:appl::appl::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Traindiesel

The pictures look sensational Brian! The lights and colors just make the whole scene pop.

But I still don't see an area dedicated for the reindeer games!!


----------



## Guest

*"The lights and colors"*

I think that pretty much sums it up. We went out of our way to add color this time (particularly *red*) and lights, probably close to 2,000 of them.


----------



## Wood

It is amazing. Very nice job Elizabeth and Brian. Well done!!! 

Now let's see how Harry's Terminal looks in CIC.. You all have a double header here. Just short of unbelievable that so much has been accomplished since October. Build an adjoining shed, empty the garage, remodel the garage, Bench work, track work, and modeling two completely different layouts. Pretty darn good. :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Vincent

Traindiesel said:


> But I still don't see an area dedicated for the reindeer games!!


Courage, Traindiesel! I got these yesterday at an open-air market in Mexico. 60 cents apiece. Coca Cola. Perfect condition.


----------



## laz57

Keep on keepen on BRIAN!!!! Doing GREAT!!!!:appl:


----------



## Guest

We shifted gears from the PE side and went back to Christmas in the City today. We got the Base installed and the allocated space for it was perfect. I had to make some minor adjustments with the four bridges that connect 34th Street to the Base Unit so that they just drop in. 

Tomorrow, it is on to the GCT flooring.

View attachment 439369


View attachment 439377


----------



## Spence

That is one sharp looking base.


----------



## PatKn

Now it's really getting exciting.


----------



## Guest

The base looks like it fits perfectly. It's great when a plan comes together.


----------



## Chugman

The base for your new station is beautiful! Is this some of Harry's work? How large is it? It will certainly make an impressive statement in your city.

Art


----------



## papa3rail

Wow,The base looks fantastic can't wait to see it with the GCT on it.This is going to be a truly spectacular scene.:appl:


----------



## laz57

Wow very nice.:appl:

But now I am thinking of ABBOT & COSTELLO 

Who's on First....


----------



## DennyM

That base looks great.


----------



## Guest

*"The base for your new station is beautiful! Is this some of Harry's work? How large is it? It will certainly make an impressive statement in your city."*

The base is Harry's work for sure. It measures 27" by 42". It is huge.

Interesting story about the base. Our good friend Emile (Big Crab Cake) called me one day to tell me that he had just received his GCT base (another vendor, not Harry). He sent me photos and I asked how much. He said they charged him about $ 1,400.00 and the materials were around $ 67.00. I then called the vendor to order one and they had jumped the price to between $ 1,800-1,900. I said forget it. 

My next call was to Harry and I asked him to make one for me. I told Harry that there was a market for them with 250 of the large version of the GCT made and 2,000 for the smaller version. The rest is history. Harry has sold many small and large bases for the GCT and I believe dominates this market. His price was half the cost of the other version and is stunning and loaded with details. 

Lesson, build a great product at a good price and you can do very well.


----------



## towdog

The best part of this layout is the personal customization that makes a very unique look that we have not seen before. From the backdrops, to the elves, to the painting of lamposts and train stations. It's all unique and very distinctly your own. It's refreshing and pleasant on the eye. I cannot wait to see more pictures, see the article at the end of the year, and watch your contributions to this year's Christmas Layout thread. 

It has been a joy to follow your progress and I echo others who marvel at what you have accomplished in such a short time. Yes, being retired helps, but without your tireless motivation and work ethic, you would not be half as far as you are today. Well done.


----------



## Wood

Well said towdog. Agree completely.


----------



## DennyM

laz57 said:


> Wow very nice.:appl:
> 
> But now I am thinking of ABBOT & COSTELLO
> 
> Who's on First....


What's on second and I don't know is on third.


----------



## balidas

Why is out in left field & Tomorrow is the pitcher.


----------



## Guest

*"The best part of this layout is the personal customization that makes a very unique look that we have not seen before. From the backdrops, to the elves, to the painting of lamposts and train stations. It's all unique and very distinctly your own. It's refreshing and pleasant on the eye. I cannot wait to see more pictures, see the article at the end of the year, and watch your contributions to this year's Christmas Layout thread. 

It has been a joy to follow your progress and I echo others who marvel at what you have accomplished in such a short time. Yes, being retired helps, but without your tireless motivation and work ethic, you would not be half as far as you are today. Well done."*

We are blown away by your wonderful comments. Thanks so much. We did indeed put a lot of ourselves into this project and we kept at it. For the construction that went along with this project that included building a storage unit and transforming the garage inside and out to a finished train room, we discovered skills that we never knew we had. When you put your mind into a project, you can do more than you might expect.


----------



## Guest

Work continued today on the installation of the Grand Central Terminal. It has been quite involved as I had to make adjustments and customize some parts for the four bridges that go from the GCT Base Unit to 34th Street. Should finish installing the bridges tomorrow. 

Thanks to my Maine train friend John who gave us a DC power Pack, I was able to test the lights for the GCT Base. Makes a big difference with the lights on. We also installed the famous GCT Information Booth (very impressive).

It won't be long before the GCT can be placed on it's base.

Stay tuned.


----------



## bluecomet400

Glad to help, Brian!! I'm glad everything is working. Everything looks great. Great to meet the puppies today, too!

John


----------



## papa3rail




----------



## DennyM

I always anticipated meeting Carly Simon, but that never happened.


----------



## Guest

For those who have followed this tread for the past several months, I am posting a photo of the recently installed GCT as this is a more complete record of our progress. 

Our goal last fall was to build the storage unit, renovate the garage inside and out, and then complete the new layout by May 1st. Well I am pleased to report that we made it. Other than the electrical and heating work, we have done all of it. 

We have a few minor details to complete that don't affect the layout. I will start this week installing pine ship-lap boards to close in the sides of the benchwork and then we are doing a custom wood floor pattern for the center aisle. More on this later.

Been a fun ride for us. We have thoroughly enjoyed the build and look forward to adding more details when we come across them. Best of all, we finally have a great place to run some fantastic passenger trains.

View attachment 441249


----------



## Fabforrest

“we finally have a great place to run some fantastic passenger trains.”

High ball those puppies! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Are you referring to these puppies, Forrest? They move quickly as well. 

View attachment 441265


----------



## Vincent

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Are you referring to these puppies, Forrest? They move quickly as well.
> 
> View attachment 441265


Valid question. What gauge are they?


----------



## teledoc

Vincent, It’s obvious they are true scale....ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## Guest

Vincent, to add to this, they have been certified as the 
"Big White Scale", new to our hobby. Tracks, four legs.


----------



## kstrains

Brian, how do you wire your street lamps and what power source do you use? I noticed you have a lot of them by looking at your photo. I have had trouble in past years with my gooseneck lamps flickering. I have put up to 10 to 12 of them on one bus using 18 gauge wire and the rest of lamps on another bus using 2 separate transformers. I have used 2 Lionel CW 80 in the past but that caused all the lamps to flicker and then switched to using MRC Tech 2 transformers which was somewhat better. The flicker is not very noticeable but bothers me. Any suggestions in how to better power these lamps, I would appreciate it. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PatKn

WOW! Looks great Brian. Congratulations on your and Elizabeth's great accomplishment. :appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## bluecomet400

Looks fantastic!!!:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest

GCT is awesome! It's incredible how much you have done in so little time and how good it is.


----------



## Guest

Ken, I use the inside ports on my ZW-L to power the gooseneck street lights. I have two bus lines using 16 Gauge wire. No flickering and no problems.


----------



## Vincent

kstrains said:


> . I have had trouble in past years with my gooseneck lamps flickering... I have used 2 Lionel CW 80 in the past but that caused all the lamps to flicker...
> k


Don't feel bad, Kstrains. I only learned yesterday that I can put cheap LED flashlights inside the houses to light them up.


----------



## DennyM

kstrains said:


> Brian, how do you wire your street lamps and what power source do you use? I noticed you have a lot of them by looking at your photo. I have had trouble in past years with my gooseneck lamps flickering. I have put up to 10 to 12 of them on one bus using 18 gauge wire and the rest of lamps on another bus using 2 separate transformers. I have used 2 Lionel CW 80 in the past but that caused all the lamps to flicker and then switched to using MRC Tech 2 transformers which was somewhat better. The flicker is not very noticeable but bothers me. Any suggestions in how to better power these lamps, I would appreciate it. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just out of curiosity, do you have anything on your layout that blinks? The only time my lights flickered was when I had something on the layout that blinked like a blinking postwar sign.


----------



## Traindiesel

Brian, the GCT is a magnificent centerpiece to your layout!

Were you able to get all of your Department 56 buildings on the layout?


----------



## MichaelE

That is simply magnificent.


----------



## kstrains

DennyM said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you have anything on your layout that blinks? The only time my lights flickered was when I had something on the layout that blinked like a blinking postwar sign.



I don't have anything connected to the bus that the lamps are connected that flashes. I do have some crossing singles that flash but they are connected to the track power. However, the lamps can flicker even if I am running trains. 

Based on PTC response, I am thinking I need to go with 16 gauge wire instead of 18 gauge wire that I have been using. I know the more lamps I put on a bus....over 12 then the flickering problem happens. I am guessing there is not enough amperage in the power supply to light that many on single bus. It's Interesting that two Lionel CW 80 watt power supplies started this problem for me a few years back but then I tried only two 40 watt power supplies and the problem went away. The CW's had more watts but caused more flickering.

This used not be a problem until I wanted more street lamps on my Christmas Layout! I like using variable voltage rather than fixed for my lights so I can dim the lights. I am now also rethinking what power source I should use too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## balidas

kstrains said:


> I don't have anything connected to the bus that the lamps are connected that flashes. I do have some crossing singles that flash but they are connected to the track power. However, the lamps can flicker even if I am running trains.
> 
> Based on PTC response, I am thinking I need to go with 16 gauge wire instead of 18 gauge wire that I have been using. I know the more lamps I put on a bus....over 12 then the flickering problem happens. I am guessing there is not enough amperage in the power supply to light that many on single bus. It's Interesting that two Lionel CW 80 watt power supplies started this problem for me a few years back but then I tried only two 40 watt power supplies and the problem went away. The CW's had more watts but caused more flickering.
> 
> This used not be a problem until I wanted more street lamps on my Christmas Layout! I like using variable voltage rather than fixed for my lights so I can dim the lights. I am now also rethinking what power source I should use too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If it was me I'd go with 14 gauge & be done with it.


----------



## teledoc

Ken, Like Brian has posted, up your wire gauge, and definitely change the transformer. My personal opinion on CW-80’s are Garbage, junk transformers. I would never own one, period. There are decent higher wattage transformer, from Postwar, that would be better, and can be had fairly cheap.


----------



## DennyM

Brian that station is absolutely fantastic.:appl::appl:


----------



## Guest

*"Were you able to get all of your Department 56 buildings on the layout?"*

No Brian, there was no way to get them all in as the space designated for the GCT removed the option to use them all. But, it was well worth making that decision. We gave what we did not need to a local charity.


----------



## Traindiesel

As tough as it was to exclude some of the buildings, that GCT complex was well worth the sacrifice, plus they went to others who can enjoy them. Very thoughtful of you and Elizabeth.


----------



## Guest

The last of the lights from Evans Design arrived today. I had done all of the prep work for them, so the installation was quick and easy. Two sets were for the lighted trees that go in front of the GCT. I could not install them until the GCT complex was finished.

The wiring is now complete. There sure is a lot of wire under the benchwork. May stretch to Chicago.


----------



## MOVL

The GCT looks amazing...a wonderful centerpiece.


----------



## bluecomet400

So, Brian..............what trains have you been running??


----------



## Wood

bluecomet400 said:


> So, Brian..............what trains have you been running??


John, friends are always on the same page. I asked Brian, just last night, to post a video of his trains running.


----------



## Guest

The Polar Express side is limited to three trains that fit that theme, the scale traditional PE with the blue passenger cars, the Gold Version, and the 115th Anniversary train. 

On the City side, I am currently running the Northern Pacific North Coast Limited (beautiful and rare K-Line set) and the Sante Fe Super Chief. This is Elizabeth's favorite passenger car set with the chrome tops so it is fitting that we start with this one.

All the sets we are now running are stunning.


----------



## Guest

Most of you who have followed this thread know that the layout all started with a *Master Plan*. Elizabeth and I spent hours at the kitchen table discussing what we wanted for the new layout and what improvements we should make to improve upon what we had done before. We made a listing of our priorities that became the foundation for our *Master Plan*. 

The next step was to put our ideas down on paper. Yes, I use a computer every day, but I wanted something that I could take out to the train room for a quick reference. My scale was 1” to the foot. I started with the track plan and as it turns out, the plan was about 98% accurate. The City portion of the layout presented my biggest challenge. There was so much in terms of buildings to consider, not to mention a very large train station complex. 

I like to learn from great modelers like* Lee Willis and Emile Henault (the Big Crabcake)* and I so liked the impressive vehicle parking that Lee included in his layout. This was a must for me as we have many vehicles. 

The first scenery I scaled was the Grand Central Terminal complex. In front of it was a four-lane divided highway with parking that stretched for the entire length of the street. This would allow for the placement of many cabs directly in front of the GCT. With the Harry Hieke Base, there had to be access to the upper level for cabs and other vehicles. A front ramp would have blocked the view of the GCT, so I discounted that idea immediately. However, if I provided access to the Base from either side, no scenery would be obstructed. I could simply connect the base to the streets on either side via bridges. Once I was satisfied my requirements for the Grand Central Terminal complex, the rest of the City’s design came easy. The tallest CIC buildings were placed on the rear elevation and centered behind the GCT. This would provide a stunning backdrop to the Terminal.

The City plan took a good deal of time as there are over 120 buildings to be included. I have been a big fan of CIC since it’s inception in 1987 and I know the product line very well. It was therefore relatively easy for me to match the buildings where they best fit relative to one another. Using three levels to showcase our D56 collection worked very well as all the structures are easily viewable.

In terms of the North Pole and Polar Express, this was our second go-around for this themed part of the new layout. There were many things that we wanted to do better this time. Because of it’s location against walls on three sides, we could have a backdrop. We wanted a better base for the Christmas Tree at the Center of the North Pole. We wanted a different color for the flooring for the Center that would better compliment the red and white colors of the elves. We wanted a larger six-point nautical star. We wanted a train station though there is no mention of one in the PE movie (don’t be afraid to deviate if it suits you). Our last PE layout had tunnel portals that were to tight. We wanted to correct this issue. Elizabeth was keen on providing a better rendition of the Northern Lights. We wanted a better placement of the D56 buildings to provide a better density factor. And lights, what’s more magical than the North Pole with hundreds of lights, both colored and white.

So now that we have finished the layout, how did our *Master Plan *measure up. It is so close to reality that it is scary. That is why I am such a big advocate of doing a plan first before you start a new layout.


----------



## Lehigh74

Finished? What do you mean finished? Now that you have all the trains out of the 8’ X 20’ storage area, you can expand into it.

Back in January, you posted some photos of the entire layout (benchwork). Would be nice to see what it looks like now from the same vantage point. And if you included some shots of the NP passenger train, that would be even better.


----------



## Guest

Bob, I have to be a little careful about photos because of the upcoming article. But I will definitely post some NP North Coast Limited photos for you.

Also, I still have to do some woodwork on the benchwork sides and a new floor for the center aisle.


----------



## Larry Sr.

PTC

You might have said this but I have missed it.

Could you tell me when and from what source the article will be coming from?
Thank you
Larry


----------



## Guest

Larry, *Classic Toy Trains*, the December, 2018 Christmas Issue.


----------



## Larry Sr.

Thanks 
I’ll make sure of getting that issue.😊Looking forward to it.
Larry


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Bob, I have to be a little careful about photos because of the upcoming article. ....


Brian, you're a much better (i.e., more patient) man than me. I sent in 40 photos of my Dunham Studios layout... and got a response that basically indicated, "We asked for 12-15 photos, not 40."  At which point, I just decided to shelve the magazine article and share my photos directly online among enthusiasts. There's this little piece of technology called the Internet that makes that possible these days!  Plus, I enjoyed producing 3 layout videos that utilized those photos in one form or another NOW -- not 6-9 months out. I waited long enough to unbox many of my trains and get them running on a brand new layout, and wanted to share them with enthusiasts sooner rather than later.

In your case, I can appreciate that the seasonal nature of your wonderful North Pole themed layout will be extremely well-received around Christmastime later this year. I just didn't want to deal with the well-established and often lengthy timeline of print media when alternatives are readily available in this day and age. If a print article comes to pass down the road for my Allegheny & Pacific Rwy, that's fine. Meanwhile I'm forging full-steam ahead sharing the goings-on of my layout with the online community.

All this notwithstanding, I'm sure your layout featured in the December 2018 issue of CTT will be a terrific toy-train highlight to this year's Holiday Season. Congrats! 

David


----------



## papa3rail

Passenger Train Collector said:


> So now that we have finished the layout, how did our *Master Plan *measure up. It is so close to reality that it is scary. That is why I am such a big advocate of doing a plan first before you start a new layout.


I don't think layouts are ever really finished Brian.Looking forward to that Christmas issue.:appl:


----------



## Guest

Papa, you are absolutely correct. I look everyday to see what can be improved. Also,new products will come along in the future that we will probably want to include.


----------



## DennyM

So true. Something always comes up that you make adjustments to or outright change or add on.


----------



## Guest

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Papa, you are absolutely correct. I look everyday to see what can be improved. Also,new products will come along in the future that we will probably want to include.


I agree Brian. A finished layout can always have some small improvements. Buildings are the killer for me. It's easy to fit in new figures, vehicles and detail items but sooner or later there's a new building released and no room for it.


----------

